# Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros



## Eldenegro (16 Abr 2011)

Abro este hilo como sugerencia para que cada forero vaya poniendo sus valoraciones en operaciones de compra/venta/intercambio con otros foreros y asi poder ir poniendo valoraciones. Habia pensado que si cada uno tiene un unico post en el hilo con sus valoraciones despues lo puede poner de link en su firma por ejemplo, o que quien tenga dudas puede pasarse por este hilo y comprobar las experiencias de foreros.

Por favor, escribir en el hilo unicamente valoraciones sobre foreros, para ofertas y compraventas remitirse al hilo apropiado.

-----------------------------------------------

Empiezo:

*Recomendables*

- *Ejpanya_KK*, Trato muy correcto en mano.

- *El Andorrano*, le hice una peticion un tanto extraña y cumplio sobrepasando las espectativas. Un placer hacer tratos con esta persona. Trato en mano.

- *Debianita*, muy correcto en todo momento. Trato en mano y siempre se puede encontrar un buen momento para tomar una cerveza con el.

- *Puntodecontrol*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. El envio muy bien realizado. Un placer.

- *Monsterspeculator*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos en todo momento, tanto en mano como en envio. No "muerde" tanto como dicen.

- *Gamusino30*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. Envio sin problemas. Gracias

- *Renovatio*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. Gracias por tu paciencia.

- *Necho*, trato y comunicacion muy correctos. Gracias

- *Saile*, trato y comunicacion excelente. Tenemos que repetir en otra ocasion. Gracias!

- *Chak4l*, excelente comunicacion, un señor. Gracias por todo


*Lista negra* (aquellos con los que no se debe tratar)

- *Tonimontana*, no he tenido tratos con el, pero la actitud demostrada en este hilo con otros foreros ha roto la confianza

- *Jorcrams*, es un "semi profesional" que se dedica a vender monedas falsas. Cuando se le avisa te cuenta una historia muy rara y despues intenta colar la moneda por ebay (MONEDA | eBay) Posteriormente se ha demostrado que era un estafador en toda regla.

PD: Espero que os parezca una buena idea. Si creeis que hay que cambiar el formato el hilo, decidlo.


----------



## Cordoba (16 Abr 2011)

POSITIVOS

Puntodecontrol.

NEGATIVO

Hibridus,
le pregunto por el material q tiene y me dice que espere.
Condiciones de cobro sin garantías.
Raro raro.

A LA ESPERA.

Puntodecontrol.
Gamusino330

Tienen pi ta de acabar muy bien la operación.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Abr 2011)

Todos con los que he hecho tratos (ya sean compras o ventas):

*MUY BUENOS, CORRECTOS, PARA REPETIR*
*Eldenegro *- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*Cordoba *- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*gamusino30 *- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*Depeche *- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*Athelstan *- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*Bender Rodriguez* - TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*jose27 *- TODO CORRECTO. Trato en mano con un amigo mio en su ciudad.
*bizi82 *- TODO CORRECTO. Trato en mano.
*fran69 *- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*electric0 *- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*123456*- TODO CORRECTO. Trato en mano.
*Renovatio*- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*mc_toni*- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.
*hablando_en_plata*- TODO CORRECTO. Por envio.


*REGULARES, PARA PENSARSELO*
*Aeryn*- CORRECTO, COMUNICACION CASI NULA./ 11 dias esperé para recibir la mercancia desde el pago.


*MALOS, HORROROSOS, TIMADORES*
*Hibridus *- MALO... Mando privados y no responde. Y en cambio si postea en el foro. No me gusta que la gente no se digne ni en decir que ya ha vendido todo o que no puede hacer trato por X excusa o que no le da la gana, es casi peor no decir nada. IMPRESENTABLE.

Los que me olvide avisarme para añadirlos...


----------



## Athelstan (16 Abr 2011)

*Gamusino30* - Envío, todo correcto.
*Puntodecontro*l - Envío, todo correcto.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (16 Abr 2011)

No sé si el andorrano cuenta porque no es forero sino tienda que además es física y todos podemos saber dónde está (no como otros), pero le dejo mi AAA.

Le doy 5 estrellas al hilo, creo que es sumamente interesante y útil que tengamos una pequeña comunidad de foreros de confianza para estos menesteres. También imagino que habrá más de uno que por el motivo que sea no postee porque querrá que ciertos tratos permanezcan en el anonimato.


----------



## juan35 (16 Abr 2011)

Inversionoro: todo correcto entrega en mano


----------



## Comtat_Gran (16 Abr 2011)

Yo soy un recién llegado como aquel que dice (hace tiempo que os leo pero lo que es postear posteo más bien poquito). Del foro sólo he hecho una compra a Gamusino30, y fue rapidísimo en el envío y muy cordial en el trato.

Me parece una muy buena idea este hilo.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Abr 2011)

Mis tratos tanto de *compra* como *venta* finalizados. 

*Mas de 1 transacción:*

- puntodecontrol: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Depeche: En persona. Un 10 siempre. 
- el_andorrano: En persona y online. Un 10 siempre.
- Athelstan: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- fran69: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Palasaca: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Bender Rodriguez: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- aug: En persona y a distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- sinmas: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- IzsI: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- pep007: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Eldenegro: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Uriel: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- Solido: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.
- chuty4: En persona. Un 10 siempre.
- ralf: A distancia. Un 10 siempre.

*1 transacción:*

- Cordoba: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- JOPETA: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Comtat_Gran: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Morgan: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Takolo: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Perlenbacher: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Violator: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Crivit: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- El hombre dubitativo: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Robespierre: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- tonypower: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- saile: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- duval81: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- maragold: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- Faramir: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- el ganador: En persona. Todo correcto.
- kboom: A distancia. Todo correcto.
- kennedy: A distancia. Todo correcto.

El resto de transacciones las dejo anónimas por voluntad del comprador salvo que alguien pida referencias concretas.


----------



## Depeche (16 Abr 2011)

*Mis transacciones:*

*Gamusino30:* compra en persona,un 10 siempre,todo perfecto.
*Puntodecontrol:* compra a distancia, un 10, todo perfecto
*carlosmartinez:* venta en persona, un 10, todo perfecto
*Showt1me:* venta en persona,un 10, todo perfecto
*donde_acabara_esto:* venta a distancia,un 10,pago immediato y todo correcto
*elandorrano:* compra en persona,un 10,toto perfecto
*tonibar:* compra en persona, todo perfecto, un 10.
*andreu:* compra a distancia,muy bien, un 10,sin problemas
*eryosoy:*un 10 tambien,compra a distancia sin problemas


----------



## skifi (16 Abr 2011)

Yo sigo siendo un recién llegado, "pompero-style", y aunque ya he realizado algun trato con otros foreros, prefiero no ser añadido a esta lista por motivos personales =] No me importa que no consten referencias a mi nombre, a dia de hoy como novato no he tenido problemas con nadie.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (16 Abr 2011)

Aquí van las transacciones de Bender:
*
MUY BUENOS*
*Chila
elandorrano
Electric0.
Fran69
gamusino30
hablando_en_plata
Inversionoro
j.w.pepper
modderx
Monsterspeculator
olestalkyn
Puntodecontrol
TorNO*


*NEFASTO*
*galan 1987*, cerré un trato con él pero subió la cotización y desapareció.

Edito: iré insertando mis contactos en este post para no ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2011)

Es muy buena idea este hilo.

Un apunte: Sólo tener en cuenta la opinión de foreros con trayectoria. Lo siguiente es que se llene esto de multinicks alabándose mutuamente.


----------



## Platón (17 Abr 2011)

A distancia:

Fran69, todo perfecto, más que recomendable.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (17 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator: En mano. Un 10+ y otro 10 a la labor pedagógica.
El Andorrano: En mano. 10+ incluso cuando por motivos de traslado no encontraba cómo pasar por su tienda y me guardó el material algún día más de lo previsto.


----------



## debianita (17 Abr 2011)

Buena idea Eldenegro 

- Con usted siempre es un placer tomarse una cerveza, hablar de monedas y hacer tratos.
- Lo mismo digo de Monster.
- Con elAndorrano, excelente.
- Con Octubre tambien es un placer, aunque no hemos hecho tratos pero si tomar unas cervezas y acumular karlillos :XX:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Abr 2011)

A mí el Profesor Bastiani me ofreció dinero a cambio de que leyera su novela. No sé si se debe considerar intercambio eso.

(Estuve tentado de decirle que sí, aceptar el dinero, y luego no leerla. No fui capaz. Me temo que no tengo talento de hombre de negocios)


----------



## maragold (18 Abr 2011)

Con El Andorrano, con carlosmartinez y con Inversionoro, todo correcto. En los tres casos, trato a distancia.

Saludos!!!


----------



## carlosmartinez (18 Abr 2011)

Con *Maragold* hice un trato a distancia y todo correcto.

Con *Depeche* quedé para comprarle unas cosillas en mano y es una persona muy agradable.

Los recomiendo a los dos.


----------



## Showt1me (19 Abr 2011)

Depeche: un 10 en el trato, gran persona para ir a tomar un cafe.
Elandorrano: trato correcto y amable en persona, un 10.


----------



## Karlillos (19 Abr 2011)

Juan35: Todo correcto. Rápido y atento. Un 10


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (20 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator; todo bien.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Abr 2011)

Añado electric0 a mi lista de la primera pagina.


----------



## QuepasaRey (21 Abr 2011)

Elandorrano: en persona, OK.
Showt1ime: en persona, OK.
Gamu: en persona, OK.


----------



## Hércules (22 Abr 2011)

Transacción con el *forero Platón*, en persona, todo OK, además del vino al que gustosamente accedí a invitar por la cesión de sus karlillos a un coste irrisorio.

Muy recomendable.


----------



## Showt1me (22 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey: en persona, un 10.


----------



## Pakillo (22 Abr 2011)

*TioGilito*: A distancia, un 10.

Lo cierto es que hace un par de años compré mucho, en persona y a distancia por ebay y otros foros. Con el único forero con el que entré en contacto fue con el maestro de la plata. Y el trato y el resultado, aunque la cantidad no fue importante, fue perfecto.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (25 Abr 2011)

*Actualizo ya que he visto pulular a un pomperillo que no es de fiar y me ha recordado algo:*

Aquí van las transacciones de Bender:

Puntodecontrol: a distancia, un 10, todo perfecto
Fran69: a distancia, un 10, todo perfecto
Electric0: en persona, un crack
elandorrano: a distancia, un 10, todo perfecto
*galan 1987:* ojito, cerré un trato con él y al subir algo los metales al día siguiente, desapareció.


----------



## vigobay (25 Abr 2011)

*JOPETA* *a distancia* el *forero JOPETA es de total confianza y todo fué sobre ruedas.* Gracias

*Averapaz: a distancia. Impecable y comunicación buenísima*. Seguro que nuestras cuentas de MB se volverán a cruzar

Actualizo 6/05/2011 :

*Platón: a distancia y en mano. Un crack absoluto desde el primer contacto al último.* Gracias por el favor!! Esto si que es Galicia Calidade

Actualizo 2-10-11

*Hablando_en_plata. A distancia. Impecable y buenísima comunicación*

*Perlenbacher. A distancia. Impecable y buenísima comunicación*

*Dioni. En mano. Todo sobre ruedas* Un sabado por la noche nos ponemos en contacto y un domingo por la mañana a primera hora transacción finalizada. Genial

*Fran69. A distancia. Otro crack de total confianza*


----------



## averapaz (26 Abr 2011)

_Vigobay:_ a distancia, *perfecto*


----------



## Palasaca (26 Abr 2011)

El Andorrano, trato en persona, un 10.


----------



## vigobay (26 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> _Vigobay:_ a distancia, *perfecto*



*Averapaz: A distancia. Impecable y comunicación buenísima*. Seguro que nuestras cuentas de MB se volverán a cruzar. Gracias


----------



## JOPETA (27 Abr 2011)

Con vigobay y gamusino30 todo correcto y rápido. Como nota un 999.9.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (29 Abr 2011)

Da Grappla: A distancia, impecable.


----------



## Hastur (29 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Da Grappla: A distancia, impecable.



Lo mismo digo de Da Grappla a distancia


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (29 Abr 2011)

Gracias a Hastur y Perlenbacher. Han sido mis dos primeras víct--estooo, ventas en el foro y me alegro de que todo haya ido bien.

Escribo este mensaje para dejar bien claro, que como compradores un puto 10 para los dos cerrando y manteniendo trato y condiciones pactadas al 100%


----------



## juan35 (4 May 2011)

TorNO a distancia todo correcto, gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 May 2011)

añado 123456 a mi lista, un tio perfecto y supersimpatico


----------



## 123456 (4 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> añado 123456 a mi lista, un tio perfecto y supersimpatico



Gracias,lo mismo digo de ti.


----------



## Vorsicht (4 May 2011)

¿Esto es sólo para intercambio de metales-papelmoneda, o valen otros intercambios?::

133


----------



## japiluser (4 May 2011)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Aquí van las transacciones de Bender:
> 
> Puntodecontrol: a distancia, un 10, todo perfecto
> Fran69: a distancia, un 10, todo perfecto
> ...



Hotia Bender ( tiempo que no te leía ). como acabaron tus quitas por alemania???
Un saludo!


----------



## gamusino30 (6 May 2011)

Añado a fran69 a mi lista.



gamusino30 dijo:


> Mis tratos tanto de *compra* como *venta* finalizados.
> 
> *Mas de 1 transacción:*
> 
> ...


----------



## vigobay (6 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> *JOPETA* *a distancia* el *forero JOPETA es de total confianza y todo fué sobre ruedas.* Gracias
> 
> *Averapaz: a distancia. Impecable y comunicación buenísima*. Seguro que nuestras cuentas de MB se volverán a cruzar




Actualizo :

Platón: a distancia y en persona. Un crack absoluto desde el primer contacto al último. Gracias por el favor!! Esto si que es Galicia Calidade


----------



## Platón (6 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Actualizo :
> 
> Platón: a distancia y en persona. Un crack absoluto desde el primer contacto al último. Gracias por el favor!! Esto si que es Galicia Calidade



Para eso estamos, pero no me des tanto jabón que nos van a acusar de ser la misma persona, y andan los juzgados ya bastante calientes .

Certifico que el forero Vigobay es muy recomendable, perfecto contacto y máxima seriedad, además de un género de la máxima calidad. Tanto en la distancia como en mano, un 10.


----------



## gamusino30 (7 May 2011)

“Y sin embargo [¡corazones de piedra!], ¿están ustedes resueltos a privarles de estos medios de vida? –Indudablemente”(núm. 1715). “¿Por qué? –Nosotros, los obreros mineros, sentimos demasiado respeto por la mujer para verla condenada al trabajo de las minas...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 May 2011)

Mi único trato fue hace ya tiempo con *Tiogilito*. AAA+
Añoro mucho su sabiduría vertida en este foro, aunque sospecho que volvió reencarnado con otro nick.


----------



## vigobay (7 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lo siento, no he podido evitarlo (tags).
> 
> Saludos



Por alusiones:

Hay mensajes que no merecen respuesta pero en este caso si lo hago porque pienso que es bueno hacer reflexionar a los foreros sobre la calaña de algunos que contestan un mensaje con la única intención de crear Tags ofensivas. Yo desde luego no voy a entrar en guerra de tags, *pero si te pido rectificación pública en este foro de lo que estás insinuando de multinick. *

Es que es el colmo, hombre...¿tienes miedo a que te hagan la competencia o estás enfadado porque has cargado en mal momento plata? Por favor, no entremos en el juego del Padre M.... de acusar de multinick a todo lo que se mueve. 

Por último decir que aquí todos estamos en el mismo barco y lo que queremos es informar, compartir conocimientos y en este hilo valorar los intercambios entre foreros. Lo demás sobra y te deja en muy mal lugar.

Yo también lo siento que hayas enmierdado este hilo con tus alusiones.

Saludos metaleros


----------



## gamusino30 (7 May 2011)

... Llevan una especie de vestidos de hombre. En muchos casos se mata todo pudor. Muchas mujeres fuman. El trabajo es tan sucio como en la misma mina. Además, hay muchas mujeres casadas que no pueden atender a sus deberes domésticos (núm. 651 ss.). (núm. 709). “¿Podrían las viudas encontrar en otra parte una ocupación tan lucrativa? (8 a 10 chelines a la semana). –No puedo decir nada acerca de esto” (núm. -710).


----------



## Platón (7 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Por alusiones:
> 
> Hay mensajes que no merecen respuesta pero en este caso si lo hago porque pienso que es bueno hacer reflexionar a los foreros sobre la calaña de algunos



Bueno, bueno, haya tranquilidad.

Yo me lo he tomado como un guiño, precisamente una parodia a algún personaje paranoico que me identificaba como Tiogilito. El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.

Gamusino te falta poner el Mode Ironic, esto pude llevar a confusión para nuevos o despistados.

Y si no aclara cual fue tu intención. Saludos.


----------



## gamusino30 (7 May 2011)

Son en su mayoría mujeres, hijas y viudas de mineros. que oscilan entre los 12 y los 50 o los 60 años (núms. 645, 1779), (núm. 648). “¿Qué piensan los mineros de que trabajen mujeres en las minas? –Generalmente, lo condenan “¬(núm. 749). “¿Por qué? –Porque consideran este trabajo denigrante para la mujer


----------



## Platón (7 May 2011)

Gamusino30=Vigobay=Platon=Tiogilito ?????????


----------



## gamusino30 (7 May 2011)

3. Trabajo de la mujer. Desde 1842. las obreras trabajan, aunque ya no bajo tierra, sino en la superficie, en cargar vagonetas, etc. en traer y llevar las cubas a los canales, tirar de los vagones, cribar el carbón, etc. En los últimos 3 ó 4 años, el contingente de mujeres que trabajan en las minas ha aumentado considerablemente (núm. 1727).


----------



## vigobay (7 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No sabia que usabais por aqui el mode ironic on. Me lo apunto para la proxima aunque lo daba por hecho.
> 
> Mea culpa.



Bueno gamusino30, Gracias por las aclaraciones y por quitar las TAGS vigobay=platón=tiogilito, porque este hilo es importante y no deberían de existir malos entendidos ya que el personal no sabe de que va "la vaina". Lástima que no se puedan eliminar los mensajes para así dejar lo importante que son las valoraciones. En fin, con la cantidad de historias que hay en otros hilos no me apetecía nada tener que pelear también en este.

Saludos metaleros y por mi parte queda zanjado el asunto


----------



## Ulisses (7 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> vigobay, era una broma para Platón hombre. Ahora mismo retiro *los *tags. No se porque te tomas como algo personal una "acusación absurda de multinick" de platón.
> 
> PD: No era una insinuación, era una broma.




¿Cuántos puedes poner? ¿No era uno sólo por cada nick?:8::8::8:


----------



## Renovatio (7 May 2011)

Debo declarar que soy un multinick de Renovatio. 
Un temilla, esto de las valoraciones mola, aunque hay varios foreros que no desean aparecer aquí mentados, no es paranoia bipolaroide sino... discreción, normalmente por que más alla de un rollo por aquí o una oncita por allá el trade es de mayor calado. Total, que me apunto para decir que Punto de Control es un tio 100% confi, y aprovecho para declarar mi disposición a cerrar mas mini-tratos con los habituales "públicos" de nuestros hilos, para ponernos cara aunque sea, o intercambiar emails, etc. En cuanto toquemos los 50 otra vez pongo alguna cosilla a la venta xDDDD


----------



## Eldenegro (7 May 2011)

Estimados "presuntos multinicks",

Vuestra historia de amor os convido a seguirla en un hilo dedicado a ello, y os pido que dejeis este hilo para lo que corresponde.

Gracias, corasones


----------



## Sudo (9 May 2011)

Octubre dijo:


> Monsterspeculator: En mano. Un 10+ y otro 10 a la labor pedagógica.
> El Andorrano: En mano. 10+ incluso cuando por motivos de traslado no encontraba cómo pasar por su tienda y me guardó el material algún día más de lo previsto.





lo de la labor pedagógica te ha quedao mu bien


----------



## Eldenegro (9 May 2011)

Por cierto, añado a Gamusino30 a mi lista. Un placer


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Monsterspeculador: trato en persona. Todo perfecto, un 10.
> 
> Poco más que decir.



Gracias morgan y los demás.

Aprovecho para decir que todos con los que trato son de confianza 100%. 

La práctica totalidad de foreros veteranos en burbuja cumplen su palabra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2011)

Sudo dijo:


> lo de la labor pedagógica te ha quedao mu bien



No sabes tú bien  :X


----------



## mc_toni (10 May 2011)

Puntodecontrol: 2 compras, todo perfecto, un 10. Envio en sobre acolchado precintadisimo.


----------



## TorNO (10 May 2011)

Con *Juan35*, trato a distancia, todo correcto. Muy buena comunicación telefónica.


----------



## debianita (17 May 2011)

Acabo de cerrar un trato karlil con Showt1me, aunque sea pompero es un tio agradable y serio, un 10.


----------



## RANGER (17 May 2011)

Bueno, lo comento aquí que es donde toca. Intercambio con RNSX, todo correcto, seriedad, buen trato y sobre todo* puntualidad*  (es que la gente impuntual me saca de mis casillas)

Lo he comentado en el hilo del BID-ASK, AQUÍ. 

Sé que no era el sitio, pero teniendo en cuenta que dos personas le acusaban de no responder privados, de mentir y no sé que más; y que uno lleva poco tiempo y pocos mensajes, y que el otro es pompero directamente, *por si acaso*, he creído conveniente dejar constancia en el mismo hilo, no vaya a ser que se trate de un ataque troll de alguien a quien no le guste que otro comprador ofrezca mejores precios. *No acuso a nadie, repito, por si acaso.*


----------



## Showt1me (17 May 2011)

Debianita: persona de 10, eso lo dice todo =)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

Por cierto, quiero recalcar que los miembros de la orósfera tienen todos mi confianza. No significa que haya tratado con ellos, pero si que por una razón u otra confío en ellos, y ni son trolles ni multinicks. 

Si hubiese algún problema con ellos serían expulsados de la orósfera. 

Es un elemento para considerar en el momento de decidir si fiarse de alguien.

Podéis ver si alguien es miembro de la orósfera mirando en su perfil.


----------



## Eldenegro (18 May 2011)

Añado a Renovatio con un 10. Una persona con muchos recursos y mucha paciencia. Gracias


----------



## Sudo (18 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, quiero recalcar que los miembros de la orósfera tienen todos mi confianza. No significa que haya tratado con ellos, pero si que por una razón u otra confío en ellos, y ni son trolles ni multinicks.
> 
> Si hubiese algún problema con ellos serían expulsados de la orósfera.
> 
> ...



 problemas?  confianza?  :XX:

tag: tengo un "poblema" "sersuar"


----------



## Renovatio (18 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, quiero recalcar que los miembros de la orósfera tienen todos mi confianza. No significa que haya tratado con ellos, pero si que por una razón u otra confío en ellos, y ni son trolles ni multinicks.
> Si hubiese algún problema con ellos serían expulsados de la orósfera.
> Es un elemento para considerar en el momento de decidir si fiarse de alguien.
> Podéis ver si alguien es miembro de la orósfera mirando en su perfil.



Monster, te mandé un privado el otro dia para que me mandaras una invitación a la orosfera, un usuario me ha señalado un post de ahi y no se por que no puedo verlo... No me gustaría que alguien pensara que "no soy de fiar" o un troll o un multinick por no estar ahi... Macho ya pareces una agencia de rating de esas a lo Moody's


----------



## gurutinho (19 May 2011)

Visaman: Hicimos un trato a distancia y todo correcto y rápido


----------



## visaman (19 May 2011)

gururhino todo correcto tio ok


----------



## multinickpremium (24 May 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> Monster, te mandé un privado el otro dia para que me mandaras una invitación a la orosfera, un usuario me ha señalado un post de ahi y no se por que no puedo verlo... No me gustaría que alguien pensara que "no soy de fiar" o un troll o un multinick por no estar ahi... Macho ya pareces una agencia de rating de esas a lo Moody's



Cuando se refiere a la orosfera es a la "orosfera autentica" creada por puntodecontrol,que ademas tienen vetada la entrada azafatos veloces(monster),esa es la de fiar,en esa no esta monster ,la de monster es un plagio de la autentica.


----------



## Moncho (26 May 2011)

Inversionoro, trato a distancia. Rapidez, impecable. un 10!


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2011)

*Aeryn*

Le pago un miercoles. Me dice que como el miercoles a la tarde no abre correos donde vive lo envia el jueves.
El domingo le mando MP para ver si me lo envio pues no he recibido respuesta con el tracking.
Ayer martes, ya casi miercoles, 23:17, me dice que ha tenido problemas familiares y que no ha podido enviarla.... (Y digo yo, ni tan si quiera avisar en toda una semana que me retrasara el envio?)

Bueno, ahi dejo mi historia, la valorare cuando me llegue el pedido.


----------



## andreu (19 Jun 2011)

Depeche: a distancia,muy bien, un 10,sin problemas


Tan solo indicar un "PERO"

No todo el mundo esta interesado en que sus operaciones sean publicas (por lo que es dificil aunar credibilidad y operaciones realizadas)

es este pequeño PERO(inconveniente) al sistema adoptado de valoraciones(publicas)


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Jun 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *Aeryn*
> 
> Le pago un miercoles. Me dice que como el miercoles a la tarde no abre correos donde vive lo envia el jueves.
> El domingo le mando MP para ver si me lo envio pues no he recibido respuesta con el tracking.
> ...



He hecho dos operaciones con Aeryn, y la primera sin problemas, la segunda está en trámites, pero estoy bastante tranquilo.

Procuro ser muy desconfiado, pero no creo que ninguno de los dos vayamos a tener problemas: hay que ser desconfiado (yo al menos), pero no impaciente (sobre todo si hay problemas familiares de por medio).

Seguro que en unos días llegan nuestros pedidos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (22 Jun 2011)

Buena idea la de este hilo, que desconocía, pillo sitio:
Monsterspeculador: En persona. Todo perfecto, un 10 (además con sesión formativa por el mismo precio).


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Jun 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *Aeryn*
> 
> Le pago un miercoles. Me dice que como el miercoles a la tarde no abre correos donde vive lo envia el jueves.
> El domingo le mando MP para ver si me lo envio pues no he recibido respuesta con el tracking.
> ...



Pues al final llego, 10-11 dias desde que recibio el pago, pero llegó....
Es una persona correcta, que cumple, pero lo de la comunicacion cojea *bastante*....


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Jul 2011)

inversionoro, todo correcto


----------



## Depeche (6 Jul 2011)

Yo esta tarde he comprado mis primeros pandas chinos para la colección. Se los he comprado a El Andorrano y como siempre, un placer tratar con el,todo correcto,mejor imposible.


----------



## el ganador (9 Jul 2011)

Yo recomiendo a este forero por la calidad, rapidez y presentación de los pedidos. He comprado la moneda por ebay y no sé quien es, pero la protección de cartón empleada denota el exquisito esmero en el trabajo...





La funda del portátil lonchafina me vino hace tiempo con una revista de regalo


----------



## Faramir (10 Jul 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo esta tarde he comprado mis primeros pandas chinos para la colección. Se los he comprado a El Andorrano y como siempre, un placer tratar con el,todo correcto,mejor imposible.



Comparto con Depeche y tantos otros, la valoración de El Andorrano. En mi caso compra a distancia de unos soberanos, que llegaron a velocidad de vértigo.
El trato exquisito y la mercancia perfecta.


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Jul 2011)

otro trato mas con gamusino30 y perfecto, como siempre.


----------



## roygbiv (11 Jul 2011)

Aquí otro que ha tenido el gusto de tratar con El Andorrano. Hice la transferencia el jueves, el viernes ya estaba en camino y hoy lo tenía en casa. Inmejorable.


----------



## alienhunter (12 Jul 2011)

Hace ya unas semanas que le compre 2 monedas a Overlord y todo perfecto, asi da gusto hacer tratos!


----------



## hablando_en_plata (13 Jul 2011)

Trato realizado con el forero bmbnct correcto, todo Ok.


----------



## Takolo (15 Jul 2011)

Dejo constancia de otra exitosa y rápida transacción con 
Gamusino30.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Overlord (15 Jul 2011)

Alienhunter, un perfecto comprador. Serio y con palabra. Una vez cerrado el trato pago inmediatamente por transferencia bancaria. 

Un 10.



alienhunter dijo:


> Hace ya unas semanas que le compre 2 monedas a Overlord y todo perfecto, asi da gusto hacer tratos!


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Jul 2011)

hablando_en_plata, TODO PERFECTO.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (15 Jul 2011)

Lomismo digo, un placer, entrega rápida y todo OK.


----------



## alienhunter (16 Jul 2011)

El trato realizado con bmbnct a sido correcto, rapidez en el envio y las monedas estaban encapsuladas para su correcta conservación


----------



## Palasaca (16 Jul 2011)

Transacción realizada en cuestión de horas con gamusino30 ya tengo número de seguimiento de envío +10

7 águilas palasaca


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Jul 2011)

Un Placer hacer tratos con el usuario *asqueado* 
Gracias por tus consejos y recomendaciones voy aprendiendo cosas nuevas.

He comprado algo de material para hacer experimentos en la recuperacion de metales... Para jugar con la quimica ( si es que alguién lo quiere hacer que tenga en cuenta que hay que hacerlo con mucho cuidado y medidas de protección son reacciones a veces peligrosas.. )


----------



## roygbiv (19 Jul 2011)

Tan sólo tengo halagos para *bmbnct*: envío inmediato y todo en perfecto estado. Recomendado.


----------



## Karlillos (19 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano , ya todo un clásico del foro.
Envio casi instantáneo y material protegido y en perfecto estado.
Un 10.


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Un Placer hacer tratos con el usuario *asqueado*
> Gracias por tus consejos y recomendaciones voy aprendiendo cosas nuevas.
> 
> He comprado algo de material para hacer experimentos en la recuperacion de metales... Para jugar con la quimica ( si es que alguién lo quiere hacer que tenga en cuenta que hay que hacerlo con mucho cuidado y medidas de protección son reacciones a veces peligrosas.. )



Lo mismo digo, tambien ha sido un placer para mi, tanto en la venta de mis articulos, como en la compras varias de tus monedas





.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (21 Jul 2011)

Con el Andorrano, todo perfecto.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Jul 2011)

Gamusino30: triple A :Aplauso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jul 2011)

Hablando en Plata; Seriedad, Rapidez y Magnifico Trato


Un 10. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Cordoba (26 Jul 2011)

Buenos días, no aporto valoraciones aunque ya lo hice cuando tenía que hacerlo, pero me resulta curioso que veo demasiadas transacciones, para la oferta que aparece en el hilo compra venta entre foreros, entiendo que deben ir unidos y los sigo los dos, es que hay otra vía por donde tratáis estos temas? No se no me encaja, llevamos bastante tiempo con poca oferta.

Un saludo


----------



## skifi (26 Jul 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenos días, no aporto valoraciones aunque ya lo hice cuando tenía que hacerlo, pero me resulta curioso que veo demasiadas transacciones, para la oferta que aparece en el hilo compra venta entre foreros, entiendo que deben ir unidos y los sigo los dos, es que hay otra vía por donde tratáis estos temas? No se no me encaja, llevamos bastante tiempo con poca oferta.
> 
> Un saludo



Hay foreros, como el_andorrano, que tienen tienda propia, por lo que puedes hacer compraventas con ellos de manera regular sin usar ese hilo. Otros foreros, como Monsterspeculator, mencionan varias veces que se les puede contactar con mensaje privado si tienes ofertas. Tambien está el hilo del Bid-Ask de monedas de 12€, en que una sola oferta puede originar varias compras o ventas. Y no olvides que hay foreros que, aunque sean fiables en sus tratos, no desean salir en este hilo de valoraciones para que nadie sepa de sus negocios (por si albanokosovares y tal...)


----------



## fran69 (26 Jul 2011)

Transaccion Perfecta con Gamusino30,,, como siempre.!!
saludos.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Jul 2011)

Skifi me aclaras bastante.


----------



## skifi (16 Ago 2011)

A ver, subo el hilo, que parece que se ven pocos movimientos por aquí... 

*Jalapa* - TODO MÁS QUE CORRECTO. Trato mediante envío. Cordial, Fiable, y además sus MP son de todo menos aburridos. :Aplauso:


----------



## J&L (16 Ago 2011)

Con "El Andorrano" todo perfecto. Rapidez y seriedad.

En mi caso, venta a distancia por mensajero y pago inmediato.


----------



## gurutinho (18 Ago 2011)

Hice varias ventas a "El_Andorrano" y todo perfecto. Pago rapidisimo.

Tambien hice un trato con "Platero y yo" e igual de impecable.

Ambos a distancia.


----------



## Jalapa (18 Ago 2011)

Bueno, vamos con mas valoraciones:

*Skifi *- Trato cordial, sin ningun problema y rapido. 

Burbujista de pro


----------



## Jalapa (28 Ago 2011)

*y mas*

Ooootra recomendacion mas:

forero *142857*: Trato correcto, el intercambio sin ningun problema.

Recomendable


----------



## manalons (28 Ago 2011)

*Andorrano ok*

He hecho dos operaciones de compra a el andorrano y todo muy rápido y ok.


----------



## aug (14 Sep 2011)

Acabo de realizar una operación en mano y otra mediante envío con gamusino 30, impecable.
Y encima, muy agradable en el trato.


----------



## Taxidermista (14 Sep 2011)

Hace meses que no veía este hilo.

Yo también he hecho negocios con el Andorrano y digo lo mismo que el resto de clientes que han pasado por aquí: trato impecable, profesional, muy atento y fiable, no se puede pedir más. Ojalá hubiera más así.


----------



## sinmas (14 Sep 2011)

Un par de tratos con gamusino30 perfectos. Todo bien y rapido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Crivit (14 Sep 2011)

Trato con gamusino30 y todo perfecto y muy rápido.
Aunque viendo el hilo parece ser que no es novedad 

Un saludo.


----------



## IzsI (14 Sep 2011)

Tratos con *gamusino30* y todo bien igual que los demas foreros

y con* Depeche *dos envíos a distancia, muy rápido, embalaje perfecto y siempre muy atento en todo momento al envío por correos.


----------



## aug (15 Sep 2011)

como se forma el precio del oro.....ienso:
con interesantes fuentes al final del artículo...
What Determines the Price of Gold? | Pater Tenebrarum | FINANCIAL SENSE
edito: perdón me equivoqué de hilo


----------



## YakDaniels (15 Sep 2011)

Concluida una compra al Andorrano, buena comunicacion y seriedad. Todo bien y muy correcto.
Aprovecho para presentarme.
Saludos


----------



## Violator (15 Sep 2011)

Añado las valoraciones de mis transacciones:

Hastur: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. Recomendado.
Gamusino30: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. recomendado.


----------



## chak4l (15 Sep 2011)

TRATO CON:

elquenuncahacenada , a distancia, todo correcto y rapidez tanto en el envio como en la comunicacion.


----------



## Turgot1780 (16 Sep 2011)

Con TorNO, envio a distancia, ningun problema. Seriedad y Rapidez.


----------



## apeche2000 (16 Sep 2011)

*miaavg*

Con miaavg trato en persona, todo perfecto, puntual a la hora


----------



## calimero215 (16 Sep 2011)

Con TorNo envió por correo y todo PERFECTO!!!!!!


----------



## Andres Duns (19 Sep 2011)

Un saludo a todos.

Me presento en este mi primer post. Llevo unos 4 años leyendo muy a menudo el foro, y ahora aprovecho para reiterar como ya han hecho muchos otros la excelencia en todos los aspectos de El Andorrano. Hice una venta de 2000 karlillos y todo perfecto.

Supongo que ya muchos otros habrán realizado ventas grandes con él, pero no sé si han sido votadas en este hilo. Yo aporto mi experiencia por si a alguien le puede servir de referencia a la hora de hacer una venta grande.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2011)

MonsterSpeculator, buen e impecable trato.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> MonsterSpeculator, buen e impecable trato.



Lo mismo digo de "El hombre dubitativo". Un forero de confianza.


----------



## mc_toni (20 Sep 2011)

calimero215 dijo:


> Con TorNo envió por correo y todo PERFECTO!!!!!!



Otro positivo para TorNo. Envio por correos. TODO PERFECTO!

Incluso los paquetes con mas precinto marrón que puntodecontrol que ya es decir


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2011)

Gamusino30, correcto.:o


----------



## apeche2000 (24 Sep 2011)

*correcto*

Inversionoro, correcto y puntual


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Sep 2011)

123456, trato en mano correcto


----------



## 123456 (2 Oct 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> 123456, trato en mano correcto



Lo mismo digo de ti, un tio serio y formal.
Gracias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Oct 2011)

Overlord, forero de total confianza


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Oct 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Inversionoro, correcto y puntual



InversionOro es Muy Profesional


----------



## Dioni (11 Oct 2011)

Trato con:

-Vigobay: Todo muy correcto, trato personal.

-Kboom: Trato a distancia, rapidez y todo muy correcto.


----------



## kboom (11 Oct 2011)

Dioni dijo:


> Trato con:
> 
> -Vigobay: Todo muy correcto, trato personal.
> 
> -Kboom: Trato a distancia, rapidez y todo muy correcto.



Lo mismo digo Dioni, un placer. Gracias.


----------



## inver (13 Oct 2011)

NapoleonXVII dijo:


> Vendo Filarmónica de Oro, 1 onza. Madrid. 1200€, negociables por privado.



Esta oferta la hizo el forero NapoleonXVII unos minutos después de las 17 horas del día de ayer 11/10/2011, *aunque ahora esta borrado el mensaje*.

Le pregunte sobre el estado de la moneda y a las 21:09 me respondió que perfecta.
Le dije que OK que me interesaba y que donde y cuando podíamos vernos y a las 21:43 me respondió que podríamos vernos cuando me viniese bien proponiendo un Hotel cercano a sus casa y dándome su numero de móvil.
Le respondo sobre las 22:00 horas diciéndole nuevamente que OK que me quedo con ella, que al día siguiente le llamaría para quedar.
Me envía un mensaje a las 5:52 de hoy, diciendo "perdona, ha salido otro comprador, de todas maneras te apunto para la próxima".

Entiendo que el forero NapoleonXVII no ofrece ninguna confianza a la hora de hacer tratos con el, lo que os comunico para el conocimiento general.


----------



## necho (14 Oct 2011)

inver dijo:


> Esta oferta la hizo el forero NapoleonXVII unos minutos después de las 17 horas del día de ayer 11/10/2011, *aunque ahora esta borrado el mensaje*.
> 
> Le pregunte sobre el estado de la moneda y a las 21:09 me respondió que perfecta.
> Le dije que OK que me interesaba y que donde y cuando podíamos vernos y a las 21:43 me respondió que podríamos vernos cuando me viniese bien proponiendo un Hotel cercano a sus casa y dándome su numero de móvil.
> ...



A mí hoy me ha pasado algo similar al caso de *Inver*. Aunque en mí caso no ha sido con otro usuario de este foro (si no con otro miembro de otro foro). La cuestión es que ya me había puesto de acuerdo con el tío, habíamos cerrado el trato y quedado de hacer la entrega hoy por la mañana en mano. Cual sería mi sorpresa que unos 10 km antes de llegar al punto de entrega (total del viaje: 120 km ida/vuelta) el hijo de la gran p... me llama para decir que la entrega no se podía hacer porque ya se las había vendido a otro que le había dado más. Lo más indignante de todo es que solo han sido 50 EUR de más!!!! Será mal nacido :vomito:


----------



## tobaris (19 Oct 2011)

Trato con juan35: todo perfecto, muy rápido. Envio a distancia. Trato por telefono y por correo muy cordial y atento.


----------



## juan35 (20 Oct 2011)

tobaris dijo:


> Trato con juan35: todo perfecto, muy rápido. Envio a distancia. Trato por telefono y por correo muy cordial y atento.



Gracias, lo mismo por mi parte, un placer


----------



## japiluser (21 Oct 2011)

Trato con juan35: Rapidez (mucha), seriedad, contacto por telefono y e-mail mucho mejor que el tracking de correos!.
Hasta otra Juan23.


----------



## juan35 (21 Oct 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Trato con juan35: Rapidez (mucha), seriedad, contacto por telefono y e-mail mucho mejor que el tracking de correos!.
> Hasta otra Juan23.



Muhas gracias, todo OK por parte de los dos, saludos


----------



## vigobay (22 Oct 2011)

Dioni dijo:


> Trato con:
> 
> -Vigobay: Todo muy correcto, trato personal.
> 
> -Kboom: Trato a distancia, rapidez y todo muy correcto.




Idem para Dioni. Impecable transacción en mano (todo sobre ruedas literalmente ya que por razones logísticas no pude invitarle a un cafecito)

Dejo tb. el link para las actualizaciones de algunos de los intercambios que he realizado con otros foreros.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercamios-entre-foreros-2.html#post4267067


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Oct 2011)

Necho, forero de Total Confianza...


----------



## pep007 (24 Oct 2011)

Bueno, no suelo hacer publicidad, pero doy fe de los ultimos conforeros con quien he tratado:

necho: todo perfecto, de confianza, el mejor paquete de burbuja.info 
gamusino30: perfecto, de confianza.
renovatio: profesional, de confianza.
perlembacher: perfecto, de confianza.

Etc... solo os pongo los 4 ultimos, pero vamos que todos los de orosfera son de fiar.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Oct 2011)

Trato con el forero Necho todo perfecto, muy atento en la información y comunicación

Gracias


----------



## pep007 (27 Oct 2011)

Andorrano: excelente profesional, te doy el certificado ISO9001.


----------



## IzsI (27 Oct 2011)

trato con el forero* necho*

perfecto, muy profesional, atento y rápido con los tiempos de envío que comenta, total confianza con cantidades pequeñas y grandes por igual, sincero si surge algún problema, todo muy bien explicado.


----------



## Blade (30 Oct 2011)

He comprado a *olestalkyn* y todo correcto, perfecto! Mercancia como hablado, cantidad y hora.
Un tio de fiar.


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Oct 2011)

Lo mismo digo de *Blade* Trato en mano según lo acordado

Gracias por la compra


----------



## alkalino (2 Nov 2011)

Hoy he realizado dos tratos, con *Miaavg* y con *Blade*, en ambos casos trato en mano y todo perfecto según lo acordado.


----------



## Blade (2 Nov 2011)

Lo mismo digo de alkalino. Saludos


----------



## Violator (2 Nov 2011)

Actualizo las valoraciones de mis transacciones:

Hastur: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. Recomendado.
Gamusino30: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. recomendado.
*InversionOro: A distancia. Todo Perfecto. recomendado. Excelente empaquetado.*


----------



## kboom (4 Nov 2011)

Trato en mano con *Blade*, un placer, serio y formal. Gracias por el café.


----------



## Blade (4 Nov 2011)

Lo mismo digo de *Kboom*,
y una buena conversacion.


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Nov 2011)

Cuchillo de palo. Trato en mano según lo acordado. Recomendado


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Nov 2011)

*olestalkyn * 
Todo perfecto. Así da gusto.

un saludo


----------



## japiluser (8 Nov 2011)

*Necho*
Trato serio.
Comunicación fluida.
Envio díficil de mejorar.
Espero hacer más compras.
Un saludo
japi


----------



## sinmas (8 Nov 2011)

*fran69*

Todo perfecto, rápido y efectivo.
Recomendable 100%.


----------



## sprinser (11 Nov 2011)

Trato con el forero NECHO:
Valoraciones detalladas como vendedor
El artículo es como se describía: *10/10*
Comunicación: * 10/10*
Tiempo de envío :*10/10*
Gastos de envío y manipulación *10/10*
Observaciones :
Rimbombante el servicio prestado por NECHO en sus expediciones, embalaje perfecto, premura y eficacia.Imposible de mejorar.
Espero hacer más compras.


----------



## sprinser (11 Nov 2011)

Trato con el forero NECHO:
Valoraciones detalladas como vendedor
El artículo es como se describía: *10/10*
Comunicación: * 10/10*
Tiempo de envío :*10/10*
Gastos de envío y manipulación *10/10*
Observaciones :
Rimbombante el servicio prestado por NECHO en sus expediciones, embalaje perfecto, premura y eficacia.Imposible de mejorar.
Espero hacer más compras.


----------



## mk73 (12 Nov 2011)

fran69

muy buena comunicación. Persona muy atenta y comunicativa. Rápidez. Embalaje perfecto.
He quedado muy contento con la compra.

100% recomendable.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Nov 2011)

*KBOOM*

envío, todo perfecto. recomendado


----------



## kboom (13 Nov 2011)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> *KBOOM*
> 
> envío, todo perfecto. recomendado



Lo mismo digo. Un placer. Comprador ++++++.


----------



## averapaz (14 Nov 2011)

*Cuchillo de palo*

Excelente comprador, buena comunicación y más que puntual.

Muy agradable en el trato, tanto el como su acompañante!

Un 10!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Nov 2011)

igualmente *averapaz* un vendedor 10

un placer conocerte


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Nov 2011)

Para jaws:

Un vendedor totalmente profesional, seriedad y rapidez para el envio, en menos de 24h el paquete esta en mis manos.
Con gente como jaws , este foro es el sitio mas recomendable para cualquier operación de compra venta. Un saludo


----------



## rojiblanco (17 Nov 2011)

*Necho*

Necho
Trato serio, puntual, excelente comunicación.


----------



## The Black Adder (17 Nov 2011)

Valoración de *necho*:

Quedamos para realizar la transacción en mano, y llegó unos minutos antes. Hicimos el intercambio de monedas/dinero mientras nos tomábamos una cervecita y charlábamos. Es una persona amable en el trato.

Las monedas (Filarmónicas) exactamente como anunciaba: nuevas, sin circular y en su tubo original de la "Münze Österreich". Y a buen precio.

En resumen, un vendedor más que recomendable.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Nov 2011)

Trato en mano con Miaavg: puntual, agradable, correcto, e interesante conversación. Y luego, nos hemos ido a votar....


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Nov 2011)

Para inversionoro: 

Persona seria y responsable muy buen trato 100*100 SIN DUDA UNA PERSONA CON LA QUE VOLVERE A TRATAR


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Nov 2011)

*Alkalino*, envío. todo perfecto. Muy atento.


----------



## necho (21 Nov 2011)

Trato *FALLIDO* por correo con *TONIMONTANA*; anoche acordamos precio y cantidad de monedas a comprar. El forero queda de hacerme la transferencia hoy.

Y claro, como ahora la cotización ha retrocedido, se ha echado para atrás esgrimiendo como causa principal, el "alto" coste de la transferencia IBAN. Y digo yo, si a alguien su banco le cobra más de los 0,35% de comisión por una transferencia SEPA (dentro de la UE) debería pensar en cambiar de banco. Ya como segunda razón y restándole importancia, hace mención a lo de el retroceso de la cotización.

Creo que en este tipo de transacciones la palabra de la gente es algo fundamental. Ahora baja la cotización y se echa para atrás, estupendo. Pero imaginaros si hubiese sido al revés? Que en vez de bajar sale como un cohete y le digo al forero, "lo siento TONIMONTANA, es que mira, esto ha subido y ya no te puedo vender a el precio que te dije. Pero oye, si me das XX adicionales..." Me imagino que en ese supuesto la gracia no se la hubiera hecho a él y el denunciado ahora mismo en este comentario seria yo.

Si mal no estoy, este forero también suele vender monedas en el foro así supongo que entenderá mi posición.

Echaros para atrás con una tienda a ver lo que os dicen :

Que no es la primera persona que le pilla a su favor o en su contra un cambio de cotización durante una operación de compra-venta.

A mí me han quedado mal proveedores (particulares que todo hay que decirlo) y aún así le he garantizado el precio a mi comprador aún no ganando nada e incluso perdiendo. O también en medio de una operación ver como sale la cotización con un cohete en el culo y tú ahí como un campeón garantizándole el precio a un comprador con el cual minutos, horas o quizás días antes has acordado el precio ya que este ha acordado en hacerte la transferencia.

También he tenido otros compradores que los ha pillado una caída de la cotización (a uno de ellos la importante caída de finales de Septiembre), y han cumplido con su palabra como unos varones.

Palabra señores, parece que en esta época ya pocos saben lo que es tenerla y mantenerla. Afortunadamente en este sub-foro de momento con quienes he ido tratando aún saben lo que es esto.

PD: Las monedas que estaba negociando con este forero no era la típica bullion común. Eran Pandas y Australianas. Que como sabréis, ya tiene que pegar un buen hostión la plata para que estas se muevan de su sitio.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Nov 2011)

Hola querido necho, tal como te he dicho por privado siento que estes molesto, pero entiende que estamos en un libre comercio y por lo tanto no te tomes tan a pecho que no te halla querido comprar tus preciosas onzas.

Aparte de que el precio de cotización de la plata esta bajando y aunque el envio sea gratis y por muchos foreros que te den valoraciones positivas, la confianza que me das teniendo que hacer una transferencia internacional cuyo nombre no es el tuyo, domiciliado en alemania y un nº de movil internacional por si surge algun problema y que el envio tardara de 3 a 7 dias. La verdad es que prefiero comprar a otro forero como puede ser el andorrano o inversionoro que desde luego desprenden mas confianza que tu.

******** DATOS PERSONALES *****************


----------



## necho (21 Nov 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Hola querido necho, tal como te he dicho por privado siento que estes molesto, pero entiende que estamos en un libre comercio y por lo tanto no te tomes tan a pecho que no te halla querido comprar tus preciosas onzas.
> 
> Aparte de que el precio de cotización de la plata esta bajando y aunque el envio sea gratis y por muchos foreros que te den valoraciones positivas, la confianza que me das teniendo que hacer una transferencia internacional cuyo nombre no es el tuyo, domiciliado en alemania y un nº de movil internacional por si surge algun problema y que el envio tardara de 3 a 7 dias. La verdad es que prefiero comprar a otro forero como puede ser el andorrano o inversionoro que desde luego desprenden mas confianza que tu.
> 
> ******** DATOS PERSONALES *****************



No, si aquí la molestia no viene de que no me compres las onzas a mí. Ni más faltaba. Aquí el punto es que si dices "Muy bien, te hago el ingreso" pues yo eso lo tomo como una formalización del trato. De hecho procedo a dar de baja el respectivo número de monedas del anuncio. Es cuestión de confianza, seriedad y de palabra. Así es que funcionamos aquí.

Como tú mismo lo has dicho, tengo el voto de confianza de bastantes conforeros. Tanto de tratos hechos por correo, como en persona. Por lo que mi fiabilidad y seriedad está más que comprobada en este sub-foro.

Si no te fiabas de que el vendedor estuviera en Alemania, pues lo dices desde un principio y ya está. Pero no digas que procederás a hacer la transferencia si no te fías. Eso demuestra indecisión, falta de madurez, además de falta de seriedad.

Como ya he escrito antes, si la pirula te la hubiera hecho yo, aquí el que se quejaría fueras tú, así de sencillo.

Yo sólo doy parte de lo que ha pasado para que otros vendedores y compradores lo tengan en cuenta.

[Información eliminada por el autor pues ya no procede]


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Nov 2011)

auf Wiedersehen o como dicen en mi pueblo A CASCARLA.


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Nov 2011)

Si al final tendran razon algunos foreros que no quieren hacer tratos con pomperos.

No quiero entrar en la polemica, pero me parece una falta muy grave que alguien de informacion privada de otros foreros sin su consentimiento.

Por mi parte, el forero Toni Montana pasa a estar en la lista negra. En el foro intercambiamos particulares en base a CONFIANZA.

Una persona que traiciona este concepto tan basico, al menos bajo mi punto de vista, no la merece tampoco.


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Nov 2011)

Yo apoyo totalmente a Necho, y tonimontana pasa a tambien a mi lista negra.

No solo incumple su palabra sino que encima esta orgulloso de ello. 

Como dice Necho la confianza en estas transacciones es lo mas importante.

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Nov 2011)

Por mi como si me sacáis 200 tarjetas rojas, pero la información que habia publicado yo, la tenia que publicar como información necho ya que comprale onzas es como si las compras a una de estas famosas tiendas alemanas (sin quere dar nombres) 

nota: Si me arriesgo a comprar algo fuera de españa prefiero hacerlo sin intermediarios.


----------



## necho (21 Nov 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> No quiero entrar en polemica con nadie y menos con conforeros habituales del foro; a mi me causa malestar y tristeza que dos conforeros habituales acaben enfrentados en una operación fallida, el caso es que me gustaria comentar solo un dato, con eso no quiero malestar por parte del afectado, solo quiero dar fé que todo lo argumentado por Necho es cierto en cuanto a su nombre y la de su mujer, los conocí personalmente en Valencia, si vive en Alemania es para mi bien creible pues asi me lo manifestó y además hable con el en alemán (el no sabia que yo hablo alemán tambien), hace poco he cerrado un trato con él y estoy muy tranquilo y satisfecho de antemano con que recibiré lo acordado; tuvé la suerte de tratar con él directamente y es una persona muy correcta, correctisima, incluso le pido opiniones y consejos sobre temas metaliferos y sus respuestas son muy informativas, los cuales valoro con agrado, en fin y en resumidas cuentas, el compañero Necho es un buena persona hasta el dia de hoy y muy correcta en todo momento; es más, yo soy el afectado del mes de Septiembre, no fué de gusto que la Plata cayese de forma tan abrupta pero ya estaba el trato hecho y en firme, aqui entra en juego la integridad moral de una persona, otros quizás son más prácticos y para los negocios tomen otras decisiones pero eso ya cada cual actua conforme a su condición humana.





Eldenegro dijo:


> Si al final tendran razon algunos foreros que no quieren hacer tratos con pomperos.
> 
> No quiero entrar en la polemica, pero me parece una falta muy grave que alguien de informacion privada de otros foreros sin su consentimiento.
> 
> ...





el_andorrano dijo:


> Yo apoyo totalmente a Necho, y tonimontana pasa a tambien a mi lista negra.
> 
> No solo incumple su palabra sino que encima esta orgulloso de ello.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestras muestras de apoyo. Sabía que no podía estar solo en mi planteamiento.

Y sí, la próxima vez estaré más precavido con los usuarios denominados "pomperos". Y aquí añado yo algo más. Personas que escriben con prisas, en mayúsculas, tipo sms o messenger y sin la más mínima etiqueta. O reacios a dar nombres en todo momento como si luego no tuvieran que darlo en la transferencia y posterior dirección postal para hacerles el envío.

PD: En vista de que algún moderador ha procedido a eliminar los datos personales que fueron mencionados por Toni sin mi consentimiento, también eliminaré los que yo mismo publiqué como replica.


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Nov 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Para inversionoro:
> 
> Persona seria y responsable muy buen trato 100*100 SIN DUDA UNA PERSONA CON LA QUE VOLVERE A TRATAR



Un placer el hacer tratos contigo, 100% recomendable, cuando quieras cerrar mas operaciones ya sabes localizarme.


----------



## alkalino (21 Nov 2011)

Trato cerrado con CUCHILLO DE PALO, persona atenta, seria y cumplidora. Todo a distancia. Perfecto.


----------



## kboom (21 Nov 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Por mi como si me sacáis 200 tarjetas rojas, pero la información que habia publicado yo, la tenia que publicar como información necho ya que comprale onzas es como si las compras a una de estas famosas tiendas alemanas (sin quere dar nombres)
> 
> nota: Si me arriesgo a comprar algo fuera de españa *prefiero hacerlo sin intermediarios*.



Precisamente ahí está la clave. Si compras fuera de España, que mejor que un intermediario de confianza para no tener problemas... máxime si compras al mismo precio... Lo dicho, un lujo.


----------



## fff (22 Nov 2011)

La confianza es fundamental por ambas partes. Si se queda en una cosa hay que respetarla, entiendo yo.

Yo estoy en tratos con necho y está respondiendo de una manera excelente.



miaavg dijo:


> ya estaba el trato hecho y en firme, aqui entra en juego la integridad moral de una persona



Es evidente. No hay nada más que añadir.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Nov 2011)

Para inversionoro:

Otra vez, lo único que puedo decir es que es un placer hacer tratos contigo tanto en persona como por envió CALIDAD, RAPIDEZ Y SEGURIDAD un saludo a todos los foreros


----------



## fran69 (30 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes..

Transaccion completada con el forero NECHO ,,,, Todo Perfecto,
Trato exquisito,, ha sido un placer!!

saludos cordiales


----------



## fran69 (30 Nov 2011)

TRansacciones varias efectuadas con el forero Inversionoro.

Todo Perfecto,,, buena comunicacion!!!
Ha sido un placer. Muchas gracias.

saludos cordiales


----------



## jorcrams (30 Nov 2011)

Para inversionoro:

Yo le he comprado a inversionoro y tanto el trato, la comunicacion como la rapidez en los envios han sido de 10. Desconozco si otros usuarios trabajaran igual pero inversionoro puedo decir que es bastante eficaz. Muy satisfecho, de hecho le he realizado una segunda compra mas importante que la primera. Un placer dar con personas asi de serias y responsables. Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Nov 2011)

jorcrams dijo:


> Para inversionoro:
> 
> Yo le he comprado a inversionoro y tanto el trato, la comunicacion como la rapidez en los envios han sido de 10. Desconozco si otros usuarios trabajaran igual pero inversionoro puedo decir que es bastante eficaz. Muy satisfecho, de hecho le he realizado una segunda compra mas importante que la primera. Un placer dar con personas asi de serias y responsables. Muchisimas gracias



Muchas grcas... Un Placer el cerrar tratos ràpido y efectivo.


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Nov 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Para inversionoro:
> 
> Otra vez, lo único que puedo decir es que es un placer hacer tratos contigo tanto en persona como por envió CALIDAD, RAPIDEZ Y SEGURIDAD un saludo a todos los foreros




El placer es Mutuo... y que cerremos muchos mas....


saludos..


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Nov 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> TRansacciones varias efectuadas con el forero Inversionoro.
> 
> Todo Perfecto,,, buena comunicacion!!!
> Ha sido un placer. Muchas gracias.
> ...




Muchas gracias.. unu placer para mi también.
Ya sabes para lo que quieras.


----------



## JOPETA (30 Nov 2011)

Transacción completada con NECHO satisfactoriamente en todos los aspectos, rápidez, SEGURIDAD, seriedad y sobre todo muy buena comunicación. De lo mejor.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## jorcrams (1 Dic 2011)

Transaccion realizada con elquenuncahacenada y inversionoro. Realmente satisfactoria por igual, excelente trato comunicacion y profesionalidad. Los recomiendo como vendedores, sin dudarlo un 10.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (1 Dic 2011)

- INVERSIONORO: Varias transacciones y envíos. Perfecto en todo, trato, precio, producto, y rapidez y seguridad en el envío.

- ELDENEGRO: Un 10. Envío rápido, bien embalado, todo perfecto. Claro y concreto. Lo que no sepa él de monedas...un buen tipo además.

- EL ANDORRANO: Un 10. Serio y formal. Envío perfecto, material perfecto.

- GOLD-DREAMS: tienda alemana. Bien. 2 semanas el envío y todo correcto. Buen precio dependiendo de las temporadas.

- MASTERBULLION. El socio español que tiene (FEMSTORE) les desmerece. A mí me pareció un megalómano e inmaduro en el trato. Además, las monedas (que sí llegaron pero de milagro) en un sobre simple medio roto, casi me las da el cartero en mano.

- GAMUSINO30: Impecable en el trato y servicio. Envío perfecto. Un 10 y de total confianza.


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Dic 2011)

Muchas gracias, un placer y cuando necesites algo aquí me tienes


----------



## fff (2 Dic 2011)

Valoración para *necho* por parte de *fff*

ATENTO, AMABLE, FIABLE, PERFECTO. Todo facilidades. En una palabra: *EXCELENTE *


Valoración para *miaavg*
Tipo de trato: a distancia.
Agradable, atento, serio, puntual, impecable, de total confianza.
Valoración final en moneda: *B.U. Brilliant Uncirculated*. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Valoración para *Eldenegro*
Tipo de trato: en mano
Agradable, serio, con grandes conocimientos del tema, excelente, de toda confianza.
Valoración final en moneda: *B.U. Brilliant Uncirculated*. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Valoración (otra vez) del forero *necho*
Tipo de trato: a distancia.
Agradable, Serio, Impecable, excelente.
Valoración final en moneda: *B.U. Brilliant Uncirculated*. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


Muchas gracias por todo :Aplauso:


----------



## sprinser (7 Dic 2011)

(05/12/2011) Trato con el forero NECHO: 
Valoraciones detalladas como vendedor
El artículo es como se describía: 10/10
Comunicación: 10/10
Tiempo de envío :10/10
Gastos de envío y manipulación 10/10
Observaciones :
Espero hacer más compras.


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Dic 2011)

Hmmm... cuando abri el hilo puse una sugerencia de que cada persona tuviese un post principal para que fuese editandolo y asi tener las valoraciones concentradas y no estar leyendo paginas y paginas del hilo. Ademas, podeis poneros un link directo al post en la firma.

Lo comento como sugerencia


----------



## Xandros (9 Dic 2011)

*Valoraciones de los foreros con los que he tratado:*

*Forero NECHO:*

Es mi primer post en este foro (aunque llevo un tiempo leyendoos) y mi primera vez que trato con un forero y he de decir que ha sido un auténtico placer tratar con él. Atento y explicito.
En cuanto al material: Todo perfecto, monedas perfectas y cuidadosamente embaladas. Nadie me quitará la sensación que tuve al abrir el paquete y ver esas preciosidades.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## muchomiedo (10 Dic 2011)

vigocelta
Trato en mano.
Comunicación exquisita, seriedad y puntualidad de 10.
Como forero pompero, pero como persona todo un SEÑOR.


----------



## vigocelta (11 Dic 2011)

muchomiedo
Trato en mano.
Muy atento en todo y formal
Sobre un 10 le doy un 12
Espero en el futuro poder hacer más tratos con él
Gente maja de verdad


----------



## vigocelta (11 Dic 2011)

gurutinho
Trato en mano
Serio, puntual y todo super correcto
Espero en el futuro poder hacer algún trato con él


----------



## Siiku (13 Dic 2011)

Transacción hecha con Necho por correo, todo perfecto, vendedor muy atento.


----------



## averapaz (13 Dic 2011)

Transacción realizada también por correo, con *Inversionoro*.

Qué decir que no sepáis... muy bien, como siempre.


----------



## Uriel (13 Dic 2011)

Transacción hecha con *gamusino30* por correo. 
Rápido en contestar, justo en el precio, embalaje muy bien hecho, monedas impecables, tiempo de envío según lo previsto. Se puede pedir más? Le doy un 10!

Transacción con *necho* por correo.
Monedas perfectamente embaladas, precio correcto, y la alegría en recibirlas antes de Navidad, han sido sin duda el mejor regalo ( que me hice yo) que recibiré! Voto 10!


----------



## kboom (15 Dic 2011)

Transacción por correo con *Japiluser* Forero de confianza con el que se puede tratar sin ningún problema. Le doy un 10. Gracias


----------



## pislacho10 (15 Dic 2011)

Transacción realizada satisfactoriamente con *Necho* por correo.
Atención y comunicación ofrecidas dignas de resaltar. Muy recomendable. Gracias


----------



## japiluser (16 Dic 2011)

kboom dijo:


> Transacción por correo con *Japiluser* Forero de confianza con el que se puede tratar sin ningún problema. Le doy un 10. Gracias



Igualmente digo de kboom. Rapidez, seriedad y eficacia. 

pd: lamento tardanza en poner valoración, pero estos dos últimos días muy muy liado.


----------



## Solido_borrado (16 Dic 2011)

Transacción hecha con gamusino30 por correo.

Muy muy atento.
Todo perfecto, muy rápido, buen embalaje y buena presentación.


----------



## vigocelta (17 Dic 2011)

Intercambio con vigobay en persona
Todo supercorrecto , de 100 le doy 150
Un señor y excelente persona
Espero seguir haciendo tratos con él


----------



## vigobay (17 Dic 2011)

vigocelta dijo:


> Intercambio con vigobay en persona
> Todo supercorrecto , de 100 le doy 150
> Un señor y excelente persona
> Espero seguir haciendo tratos con él



Muchas gracias!!! Lo mismo digo y nos queda pendiente terminar nuestra interesantísima conversación del otro día sin esperar a una nueva transacción.

Vigocelta es un forero de total confianza y seriedad.


----------



## roygbiv (22 Dic 2011)

Intercambio realizado con *necho*. No quiero desmerecer a los demás conforeros, pero hasta la fecha es el mejor vendedor que he encontrado. Me ofreció una opción alternativa para el pago, por problemas que tuve con la banca online, y ha respondido a todos los mensajes casi en tiempo real. Envío inmediato y embalaje perfecto. Muy recomendado.


----------



## tobaris (22 Dic 2011)

Compra realizada al forero jorcrams. Todo perfecto. La comunicación muy buena. Envío realizado por correo sin incidencias. Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## jorcrams (22 Dic 2011)

*gracias*

Gracias a usted por su rapidez en el pago y excelente comunicacion


----------



## sammy (23 Dic 2011)

Compra realizada al forero *Necho*. Todo correcto, envío y material perfecto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2011)

Olestalkyn...muy bien y muy profesional...


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Dic 2011)

Gracias Hombre Dubitativo. El placer es mío


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias

Normalmente no comento las transacciones por aqui para preservar la identidad de los compradores, pero en este caso, lamentablemente, lo tengo que hacer.

Trato con forero Filibustero cerrado el 21 de diciembre. Me pide si puede retrasar el pago unos dias, sin problema. 27 de diciembre me dice que al dia siguiente me hace el ingreso y perdon por las molestias. 28 de diciembre bajada de la plata y segun el ha surgido un problema, pedido cancelado y por mi parte denegada la venta en futura ocasiones.

Lo he dicho varias veces lo mas importante la seriedad y la honradez.

Gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Dic 2011)

No comento mis transacciones negativas salvo que alguien pida referencias concretas pero por supuesto que queda denegada la venta para futuras compra-ventas en el caso de impago de reservas.

Es lamentable que la palabra de algunos foreros muy concretos valga tan poco. Pero por suerte, en este foro el 99.7% de los foreros son como Antonio Montana.

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypkKMYuE7ik?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypkKMYuE7ik?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No comento mis transacciones negativas salvo que alguien pida referencias concretas pero por supuesto que queda denegada la venta para futuras compra-ventas en el caso de impago de reservas.
> 
> Es lamentable que la palabra de algunos foreros muy concretos valga tan poco. Pero por suerte, en este foro el 99.7% de los foreros son como Antonio Montana.
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypkKMYuE7ik?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ypkKMYuE7ik?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Si, sobretodo decir que son casos muy concretos. Resto de foreros trato impecable.


----------



## asqueado (30 Dic 2011)

Compra realizada al forero *necho*, todo correcto, muchas gracias.





.


----------



## chuty4 (30 Dic 2011)

trato realizado con *gamusino 30* ha sido en man, todo correcto, muy bien y esperando el siguiente (algún día nos conoceremos)


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Ene 2012)

Trato por correo con el forero hablando_en_plata (monedas usadas vendidas por debajo de precio de alemania) Voto positivo por la rapidez en el pago , doblemente positivo porque no se echo atras a pesar de que una vez cerrado el trato de palabra el spot pegó una bajada. Por mi parte, forero recomendable.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (3 Ene 2012)

El trato con apeche2000 todo Ok, rapidez en la entrega y comunicación casi inmediata, envío perfecto. Como debe ser.


----------



## Recton (3 Ene 2012)

venta a inversionoro, todo perfecto.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (3 Ene 2012)

Venta realizada al forero *SAILE *Todo un placer hacer tratos con el, serio rapido y decidido 100 x 100 un saludo y feliz año ha todos.


----------



## Arraez (3 Ene 2012)

Venta de karlillos en mano al forero 4pesetas. Todo perfecto, cero problemas.


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ene 2012)

Recton dijo:


> venta a inversionoro, todo perfecto.



Transaccion perfecta.

un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ene 2012)

Transacciones realizadas con jorcrams 100% recomendable


Si me dejo alguno de citar y quiere que comente las transacciones que me lo recuerde por privado


----------



## saile (3 Ene 2012)

Compra realizada al forero *TONIMONTANA*. Todo correcto, embalaje perfecto y muy rápido, por envío certificado. Ha sido un placer.
Buen año a todos !


----------



## zipote_ca (3 Ene 2012)

compra hecha a coleccionador , perfecto.


----------



## Recton (4 Ene 2012)

compra realizada a adrian2408, todo perfect


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Ene 2012)

Trailtracker67 trato en persona y a distancia todo perfecto.


----------



## adrian2408 (4 Ene 2012)

Recton dijo:


> compra realizada a adrian2408, todo perfect



ya te llego?,mas rapido de lo esperado.

decir que el trato con recton a sido,PERFECTO,pago al momento.100% recomedable

saludos


----------



## Robespierre (4 Ene 2012)

Buenas. Compra realizada a gamusino30 100% satisfactoria. Buena predisposición y rapidez. 

Saludos.


----------



## A427406 (5 Ene 2012)

operación realizada con el forero NECHO sin problemas.
Muy recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## tonypower (6 Ene 2012)

Transaccion realizada a distancia con *gamusino30* , todo perfecto un 10, muy amable y ninguna pega.

Compraria sin pensarmelo de nuevo.


----------



## tonypower (7 Ene 2012)

Transaccion realizada en mano con *fran69* , no e tenido mucho tiempo para estar con el, pero los 15min que estado se le ve una grandisima persona con la que haria intercambios con los ojos cerrados.

Ninguna pega, un 10.


----------



## averapaz (7 Ene 2012)

Transacción realizada por correo con *Necho*

Aunque es la primera que hago con él, no voy a decir nada nuevo que no se haya comentado en este hilo... Un 10 en todo. 

En especial me ha gustado su comunicación y el embalaje del producto, realmente excelentes, y que transmiten mucha seguridad.


También he realizado una nueva transacción con *Inversionoro*
y todo ha ido bien como de costumbre. El embalaje de sus productos es también excelente y transmite seguridad.


En general agradecer a todos los que escriben en este hilo por colaborar con esta herramienta de valoración, y sobre todo por la seriedad de un 99% de la gente, estamos en un mundo en el que no te puedes fiar ni de tu sombra y aquí, que yo recuerde, se llevan un total de 0 envíos no realizados (dinero robado) y un total de 2 tratos rotos después de haber sido hechos (que es un mal menor). De verdad, que da gusto.


----------



## fran69 (9 Ene 2012)

Transaccion realizada con TONYPOWER en mano, Todo Perfecto, puntual y sin ningun tipo de problema, ¡¡te sigo debiendo unos cafeses!!!


----------



## xabitxabi (10 Ene 2012)

Transacción realizada con Olestalkyn, todo correcto!!

Saludos


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Ene 2012)

Un placer por mi parte, xabitxabi

Saludos


----------



## tonypower (10 Ene 2012)

Transaccion a distancia realizada con *TONIMONTANA*, todo perfecto, rapidez y el embalaje muy bien. Buena comunicacion.

Un 10.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (10 Ene 2012)

Lo mismo digo tocayo, se agradece contar en este foro con gente como *TONYPOWER* y que cada dia haya mas gente en este foro como el, decidido y con buen gusto para las monedas 

un saludo


----------



## japiluser (11 Ene 2012)

Transacion realizada con olestalkyn..... todo OK!
Rapidez y efecacia por su parte.
Ninguna pega.


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Ene 2012)

Transacción realizada con Japiluser (me gusta tu nick  )
Todo perfecto. Así da gusto.


----------



## aug (11 Ene 2012)

ya se que no soy muy original, pero era la primera vez que hacía negocios con El Andorrano, todo por la pasarela, impecable.
una sugerencia.
Para los que desconfiamos de la banca, sería bueno que nos confirmaras por un correo el ingreso...


----------



## SECTOR CONSTRU (11 Ene 2012)

¿me permitis? una pregunta de desconocedor:

En los intercambios entre foreros normalmente, ¿las monedas vienen con certificado?

Aunque así sea, ¿como se queda uno tranquilo realmente con la calidad del material adquirido?


----------



## trailtracker67 (13 Ene 2012)

Varios tratos hechos con inversion@oro, en persona y a distancia. Todo OK


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

SECTOR CONSTRU dijo:


> ¿me permitis? una pregunta de desconocedor:
> 
> En los intercambios entre foreros normalmente, ¿las monedas vienen con certificado?
> 
> Aunque así sea, ¿como se queda uno tranquilo realmente con la calidad del material adquirido?



Las monedas no suelen venir con certificado. Y muchas veces se venden sin factura. Pero evidentemente un forero te va a dar sus características antes y tu las puedes comprobar si quedas en mano. Las monedas de plata creo que presentan pocas dudas. Las de oro, son otro cantar.

De todas maneras te recomendaria que compraras en tienda con factura si todavia no quedas tranquilo.

PD: Además a nadie le interesa quedar mal, eso le cierra la puerta a futuras ventas...


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Ene 2012)

123456 dijo:


> Lo mismo digo de ti, un tio serio y formal.
> Gracias.





Blade dijo:


> He comprado a *olestalkyn* y todo correcto, perfecto! Mercancia como hablado, cantidad y hora.
> Un tio de fiar.





Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> *olestalkyn *
> Todo perfecto. Así da gusto.
> 
> un saludo





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Olestalkyn...muy bien y muy profesional...





xabitxabi dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Olestalkyn, todo correcto!!
> 
> Saludos





japiluser dijo:


> Transacion realizada con olestalkyn..... todo OK!
> Rapidez y efecacia por su parte.
> Ninguna pega.



Editando mis thanks :8: 

Parece mentira. Cuantos intercambios

*Gracias a Todos*


----------



## soutomoro (16 Ene 2012)

*operaciones*

operacion con necho. sobresaliente!!! el embalaje impresionante!!!!!! gracias.

operacion con inversionoro. fantastico. muchas gracias!!!!!!


----------



## seerkan (17 Ene 2012)

Transacción realizada con Olestalkyn. Todo perfecto, serio, profesional y compresivo...ya haremos más.


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Ene 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Olestalkyn. Todo perfecto, serio, profesional y compresivo...ya haremos más.



Un placer, seerkan :Aplauso: Lo mismo digo de ti. Puntual, amable,...

Cuando quieras más sólo tienes que decirlo


----------



## pedrint (17 Ene 2012)

Trato en mano con el forero *Saile*. Todo muy correcto.


----------



## Xandros (17 Ene 2012)

Valoraciones de los foreros con los que he tratado:

Forero *NECHO*: **

Han sido ya dos veces las que he tratado con él y que decir... que ha sido y sigue siendo un auténtico placer tratar con él. Atento y explicito.

En cuanto al material: Todo perfecto, monedas perfectas y cuidadosamente embaladas.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## saile (17 Ene 2012)

Trato en mano con el forero *Pedrint*. Muy correcto, buena comunicación i puntualidad.


----------



## saile (17 Ene 2012)

Trato por correo con *Necho*. Muy atento, buena comunicación, rapidez y embalaje sobresaliente. Todo un placer.


----------



## saile (18 Ene 2012)

Trato por correo con *Gamusino30*. Buen embalaje y rapidez.


----------



## duval81 (19 Ene 2012)

*Necho*:Trato por correo. Todo muy bien. El embalaje fantástico.



P.D.: ya tengo otro pedido encargado


----------



## adrian2408 (19 Ene 2012)

trato con yanpakal,todo perfecto


----------



## Namreg (19 Ene 2012)

´Mi primera transacción en este foro ha sido con *Olestalkyn*. El envío perfecto, seguimiento casi en tiempo real, comunicación excelente... vamos, un lujo. Un gran profesional y una gran persona. Un placer. Repetiré


----------



## olestalkyn (20 Ene 2012)

El placer es mío,* Namreg*. Muchas gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## vigocelta (21 Ene 2012)

Buenas, transacción con olestalkyn en mano, todo perfecto, trato genial
Un señor espero tener más tratos


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Ene 2012)

El placer es mío, vigocelta :Aplauso:
Con foreros como tú da gusto hacer tratos
Queda pendiente la cervecita


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Ene 2012)

Iniciado por *123456* 
Lo mismo digo de ti, un tio serio y formal.
Gracias.

Iniciado por *Blade* 
He comprado a olestalkyn y todo correcto, perfecto! Mercancia como hablado, cantidad y hora.
Un tio de fiar.

Iniciado por *Cuchillo de palo* 
olestalkyn 
Todo perfecto. Así da gusto.

un saludo

Iniciado por *El hombre dubitativo* 
Olestalkyn...muy bien y muy profesional...

Iniciado por *xabitxabi* 
Transacción realizada con Olestalkyn, todo correcto!!
Saludos

Iniciado por *japiluser* 
Transacion realizada con olestalkyn..... todo OK!
Rapidez y efecacia por su parte.
Ninguna pega.




seerkan dijo:


> Transacción realizada con Olestalkyn. Todo perfecto, serio, profesional y compresivo...ya haremos más.





Namreg dijo:


> ´Mi primera transacción en este foro ha sido con *Olestalkyn*. El envío perfecto, seguimiento casi en tiempo real, comunicación excelente... vamos, un lujo. Un gran profesional y una gran persona. Un placer. Repetiré





vigocelta dijo:


> Buenas, transacción con olestalkyn en mano, todo perfecto, trato genial
> Un señor espero tener más tratos



Editando de nuevo. *Gracias a Todos* :Aplauso:


----------



## Norske (24 Ene 2012)

Transacción realizada con *Hablando_en_plata*. Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación.


----------



## seerkan (24 Ene 2012)

Transacción realizada en mano con Gt500, todo perfecto!!


----------



## duval81 (24 Ene 2012)

Lo que han dicho de mí:



necho dijo:


> *duval81*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, además de ser un comprador muy comprensivo y razonable. A su envío lo cogió de lleno las 3 fiestas (navidad, fin de año y reyes) por lo que tardo bastante en llegar, sin embargo siempre se mostró amable y tranquilo con la situación. Muchísimas gracias por tu comprensión!





gamusino30 dijo:


> - duval81: A distancia. Todo correcto.






Mis opiniones:


*Necho:* Trato por correo. Todo muy bien. El embalaje fantástico. Comunicación perfecta.

*Gamusino30:* Trato por correo. Envío muy rápido y perfectamente embalado. Comunicación perfecta.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (24 Ene 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Transacción realizada con *Hablando_en_plata*. Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación.



Lo mismo digo, envío super ágil, perfecto embalaje y buena comunicación.
Como debe ser.


----------



## yanpakal (26 Ene 2012)

He hecho un trato con adrian2408, todo bien, buena comunicación, envío rápido, buen embalaje. 100% recomendado.


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Ene 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> Transacción realizada en mano con Gt500, todo perfecto!!



Pues a mi todavía no me ha contestado un MP...:


----------



## JOPETA (28 Ene 2012)

Pequeña compra realizada a Necho y perfecto tanto en rápidez como en comunicación, otro 10 que te apunto.


----------



## Uriel (1 Feb 2012)

Transacción hecha con gamusino30 por correo. 
Rápido en contestar, justo en el precio, embalaje muy bien hecho, monedas impecables, tiempo de envío según lo previsto. Se puede pedir más? Le doy un 10!

Transacción con necho por correo.
Monedas perfectamente embaladas, precio correcto, y la alegría en recibirlas antes de Navidad, han sido sin duda el mejor regalo ( que me hice yo) que recibiré! Voto 10!

Transacción con Inversionoro por correo.
Monedas muy bien embaladas, precio según lo estipulado, todo muy bien. Voto 10


----------



## hablando_en_plata (1 Feb 2012)

Trato a distancia con Necho, envío y embalaje perfecto, muy buena comunicación.
Como debe ser.


----------



## elbruce (1 Feb 2012)

trato por correo con Necho, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación. recomendado 100%.


----------



## takipa (1 Feb 2012)

Valoración de Necho 10/10
Trato por correo: perfecto y correctisimo
Empaquetado: insuperable
Monedas: impecables
Tanto es así, que hemos iniciado un nuevo trato.


----------



## maragold (2 Feb 2012)

Trato a distancia con gamusino30.

Rápida comunicación y envío perfecto. Monedas bonitas y en buen estado.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## OA00 (3 Feb 2012)

Pregunta:
¿Es normal que un envío del andorrano se demore más de 15 días?


----------



## adrian2408 (3 Feb 2012)

trato realizado con mack008,con envio,todo correcto


----------



## Solido_borrado (3 Feb 2012)

Trato a distancia con Gamusino30.

Todo perfecto: buen embalado, rápido y comunicativo.

Un 10.


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Feb 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> Pregunta:
> ¿Es normal que un envío del andorrano se demore más de 15 días?



No es habitual, pero todo ocurre. Escribele un e-mail a la tienda.


----------



## Xandros (4 Feb 2012)

Nuevo trato con el forero *Necho*.

¿Que decir que no haya dicho ya?
Trato, monedas, envio, embalaje, y persona, todo genial elevado al cuadrado.

Ya tiene en mi un cliente habitual. Gracias.


----------



## JOPETA (5 Feb 2012)

Valoración de Necho 10
Los paquetes cuesta batante trabajo abrirlos.


----------



## mack008 (5 Feb 2012)

Trato con adrian2408, todo perfecto, buena comunicación, envío rápido y buen embalaje. 100% recomendable.


----------



## asqueado (6 Feb 2012)

Transaciones efectuadas a *Necho* e *Inversionoro*, todo correcto como siempre, muchas gracias, hasta la proxima ocasion.


----------



## soutomoro (6 Feb 2012)

*trato con inversionoro*

segundo trato realizado con inversionoro mediante envio por correo.
una vez más, un 10 en todo, rápidez, embalaje y comunicación. espero repetir pronto!!! gracias.


----------



## apeche2000 (6 Feb 2012)

*trato*

Trato por correo con Necho, valoración positiva. Atención rápida y da respuesta a los problemas planteados. Ademas emite factura (supongo que es profesional de la numismática y eso se nota)


----------



## maragold (8 Feb 2012)

Trato a distancia con inversionoro.

Como de costumbre, todo correcto: trato, envío y monedas en perfecto estado.

Saludos!


----------



## sprinser (8 Feb 2012)

Trato con Necho
10/10 en todos los aspectos.

Estupendo.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (9 Feb 2012)

Trato en persona con JAWS, un 10.


----------



## macalu (9 Feb 2012)

Hola
Primera compra en el foro al señor necho,perfecto todo,bien embalado,monedas perfecto estado,ha ganado un cliente,100% recomendado
saludos


----------



## Faramir (10 Feb 2012)

Compra perfecta a Gamusino30. Muy buena comunicación, embalado perfecto y velocidad en el envío. Espero repetir.


----------



## rojiblanco (15 Feb 2012)

Trato con Necho, todo ok, perfecto todo, embalaje perfecto, buena comunicación, recomendable 100%.


----------



## jchopinn (15 Feb 2012)

Disculpad por no dar las gracias a inversionoro por la venta que me hizo. Todo correcto.
thanks


----------



## Xandros (15 Feb 2012)

Nueva compra realizada a *NECHO* un 10 como siempre


----------



## Kennedy (15 Feb 2012)

Transacción a distancia con *TONIMONTANA*, todo ok, embalaje perfecto, muy buena comunicación, envío muy rápido. Un 10.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Feb 2012)

Gracias *kennedy* agradezco tu confianza, la verdad un placer hacer tratos contigo. un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Feb 2012)

para *CALIMERO 215* digo los mismo un placer tratar contigo, gente seria y decidida


----------



## calimero215 (17 Feb 2012)

los tratos con tonimontana son serios y eficientes. muy recomendable!!!!


----------



## soutomoro (17 Feb 2012)

Segundo trato con Necho.
Igual de bien que el primero. Perfecto. Espero seguir comprando!!!!


----------



## el ganador (18 Feb 2012)

Otro 10+1 para gamusino30 (llegué tarde y tal :cook


----------



## kboom (20 Feb 2012)

Trato con Gamusino30. Excelente, todo perfecto. Un 10. Saludos


----------



## TuTaza (21 Feb 2012)

*tratos con iinversion oro y andorrano*

Tratos hechos con inversion oro y andorrano

- inversion oro: un 10, perfecto

- andorrano: 9.5, el medio punto que no doy es porque por email son un poco más lentos; él mismo comentó en este hilo que prefería el trato telefónico así que yo estaba prevenido; aun así, cuando por diversas razones no puede usarse el teléfono se echa de menos un poco de agilidad en el tema mail

Edito->ambas a distancia


----------



## Kennedy (21 Feb 2012)

Transacción a distancia con InversionOro. Todo perfecto: embalaje, rapidez, recomendable 100%.


----------



## takipa (22 Feb 2012)

Segundo trato con Necho, sobresaliente
Fiabilidad, seguridad (el embalaje de las monedas no hay quien lo abra), cordialidad en el trato por correo, rapidez en las respuestas, monedas perfectas, lo dicho, con el da gusto hacer negocios.
Seguro que no sera el ultimo trato que hagamos


----------



## Bullionista (22 Feb 2012)

Trato realizado en mano con jchopinn; todo perfecto, un forero de confianza.


----------



## jchopinn (23 Feb 2012)

Se me habia pasado. Importante decir que Bullionista es un tio de confianza 100%. Estuvimos face & face y como digo, de categoría. Un vendedor muy recomendable.


----------



## pislacho10 (23 Feb 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho, todo perfecto como siempre. Un 11.


----------



## soutomoro (24 Feb 2012)

*trato con socrates81*

trato realizado con socrates81 por correo. perfecto. saludos a los foreros.


----------



## saile (26 Feb 2012)

Trato en mano realizado con Eldenegro. Fue un placer poder quedar y conversar con él. Un 10


----------



## xabitxabi (26 Feb 2012)

Trato realizado con Olestalkyn.
Un placer, todo correcto!!


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Feb 2012)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Trato realizado con Olestalkyn.
> Un placer, todo correcto!!



El placer es mío, xabitxabi


----------



## roygbiv (27 Feb 2012)

Segunda transacción realizada con *necho*. Me reitero en mi anterior valoración: de momento, mi mejor experiencia en el foro. Hice la transferencia el jueves y hoy (lunes) ya tenía las monedas en mis manos. Embalaje inexpugnable, casi ni consigo abrirlo yo. Inmejorable.


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Feb 2012)

Copio y pego de otro hilo. Este es su sitio

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/274956-hilo-compra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-27.html

*shark91*


*Iniciado por Gt500* 
_Buenas conforeros , quería poner a la venta :

ORO:

1 Krugerrand 1300€
1 Maple Leaf 2010 1300€

PLATA: 

5 Filarmónicas de Viena 2010 a 25€/unidad
5 Kookaburras 2010 a 35€/unidad

Trato en mano en Madrid y si va bien el trato me animo a enviar tambien.Enviad privado gracias._

yo soy de Madrid y me gustaría ponerme en contacto contigo.Mandame tu teléfono. gracias

*olestalkyn*

*Iniciado por shark91* 
_yo soy de Madrid y me gustaría ponerme en contacto contigo.Mandame tu teléfono. gracias_

Este no es el hilo adecuado, pero llevo esperando noticias de Gt500 3 semanas. Vas a tener difícil conseguir su teléfono.

Perdón por el offtopic pero me ha parecido que venía al caso hacer el comentario sobre Gt500...un forero fantasma o multinick 

Saludos

*seerkan*


Hola, yo quede con GT500 y le compré las Filarmónicas, tengo su telefono y le he mandado un par de mensajes diciéndole que había gente interesada en sus monedas, pero no me ha contestado...

No es multinick, simplemente entro para vender una monedas y sacar un dinerillo... o eso me dijo.

Saludos


----------



## Kennedy (28 Feb 2012)

Dos transacciones por correo con Necho. Todo perfecto.
Una transacción por correo con Gamusino30. Todo perfecto.


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Feb 2012)

Primera transacción realizada con inversión oro, todo perfecto: embalaje, rapidez. Recomendable.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (29 Feb 2012)

*Cenagal*

Trato en mano con el forero CENAGAL, todo perfecto, puntual y atento. Un placer.

Como debe ser.


----------



## chak4l (29 Feb 2012)

Trato en mano con el forero Nexus, todo correcto.
100 % recomendable.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Feb 2012)

Transaccion por correo con Dreomodo, todo perfecto.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Mar 2012)

_olestalkyn _

Transacción realizada en mano. Todo ok. Hombre de palabra


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Mar 2012)

Gracias Burbufilia. El placer es mío

ps En persona mejoras tu avatar


----------



## TONIMONTANA (7 Mar 2012)

Trato a distancia con *RALF* "SERIO Y RAPIDO"


----------



## chuty4 (7 Mar 2012)

trato en mano con Gamusino30, cervecita incluida, un 10


----------



## ralf (8 Mar 2012)

3 tratos por correo con Necho. Serio, muy buena comunicacion. Todo perfecto. Un 10
2 tratos por correo con Gamusino 30. Serio, muy buena comunicacion. Todo perfecto, Un 10.
1 trato por correo con Tonimontana, lo mismo que los anteriores, serio, muy buena comunicacion, otro 10.


----------



## macalu (12 Mar 2012)

Compra a Tonimontana de 10,comunicacion ,embalaje,rapidez,perfecto,serio,buen profesional
saludos


----------



## macalu (12 Mar 2012)

digo lo mismo de Tonypower,rapidez,comunicacion,seriedad,un 10,buen profesional


----------



## TONIMONTANA (12 Mar 2012)

Hola Macalu, gracias por tu confianza y lo mismo puedo decir de ti, serio y rapido todo un placer haber tratado contigo un 10 de 10


----------



## macalu (12 Mar 2012)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Hola Macalu, gracias por tu confianza y lo mismo puedo decir de ti, serio y rapido todo un placer haber tratado contigo un 10 de 10



Gracias a ti tambien amigo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (13 Mar 2012)

Trato realizado con *MAMPER* Perfecta comunicación y con decisión. un 10

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:05 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:00 ----------

Trato realizado con *TEL* Serio y rapido, con buen gusto para las monedas un 10 de 10


----------



## soutomoro (15 Mar 2012)

Nuevo trato realizado por correo con Inversionoro.
Como las anteriores, todo fantástico. Saludos a los foreros.


----------



## JOPETA (15 Mar 2012)

Otro 11 para Necho, como siempre sin problemas


----------



## takipa (15 Mar 2012)

Nuevo trato terminado con Necho, rápido e insuperable
Gracias a el, mi afición por las onzas de plata va en aumento.
Ya van tres tratos y habrá mas en el futuro
Valoracion: De lo bueno, lo mejor. Calidad suprema


----------



## macalu (16 Mar 2012)

Pues igual q en el primer trato en este nuevo trato digo lo mismo,rapido,profesional,todo ok,un 10


----------



## bric (16 Mar 2012)

Me estreno por aquí.

Trato cerrado con *ido* esta tarde, todo perfecto: seriedad, buena comunicación, puntualidad, una amena charla en el lugar de intercambio, ...


----------



## ido (17 Mar 2012)

bric dijo:


> Me estreno por aquí.
> 
> Trato cerrado con *ido* esta tarde, todo perfecto: seriedad, buena comunicación, puntualidad, una amena charla en el lugar de intercambio, ...



Yo tambien me estreno aqui.

Trato con *bric* rápido tanto en la comunicación como en la coordinación para quedar, amen de buena profesionalidad, material en estupendo estado. 
Y una agradable charla de las que solo podemos tener con otro forero.

Comunicación con *olestalkyn*, no cerramos trato (por mi parte) pero comunicación rapida y trato serio.


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Mar 2012)

ido dijo:


> Yo tambien me estreno aqui.
> 
> Trato con *bric* rápido tanto en la comunicación como en la coordinación para quedar, amen de buena profesionalidad, material en estupendo estado.
> Y una agradable charla de las que solo podemos tener con otro forero.
> ...



A tu disposición, *ido*


----------



## CENAGAL (18 Mar 2012)

Trato hecho con Necho.
Comunicación muy buena, envío correcto. Un placer.


----------



## kboom (19 Mar 2012)

Trato con MACK008. Perfecta comunicación, comprador recomendable 100%. Un placer. Gracias


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (19 Mar 2012)

trato hecho fuera de ebay con un usuario enocntrado por ebay creo que en este foro es Arraez saludos.

:Aplauso:

bueno me habiia olvidado decirlo pero que todo perfecto totalmente recomendado


----------



## mack008 (20 Mar 2012)

2 tratos con Kboom. todo perfecto,un placer.


----------



## ido (22 Mar 2012)

Trato en mano en Barcelona con *saile*, rapida y buena coordinacion en comunicacion y a la hora de quedar, con buena charla incluida, material en buen estado, un placer.


----------



## saile (25 Mar 2012)

Trato en mano con *IDO, todo un placer quedar con él, buena comunicación para quedar y charla incluida. Seriedad 100%. Para repetir.*


----------



## ido (3 Abr 2012)

Trato por envio con *albayalde*,

Material variado y en buen estado como le pude pedir, excelente comunicacion y rapidez, bien protegido para envio por mrw que apuro hasta al hora maxima de entrega...
Un placer.


----------



## albayalde (3 Abr 2012)

secundo el post de Ido,serio y correcto en el trato , un placer hacer negocios así.
un saludo


----------



## ido (4 Abr 2012)

Otro trato con *bric* rápido tanto en la comunicación como en la coordinación para quedar, amen de buena profesionalidad, material en estupendo estado. Y otra agradable charla de las que solo podemos tener con otro forero.

Comunicación con *uribor*, al principio no parecía mal, pero de golpe dejo de contestarme, por lo que muy poca seriedad, aunque sea para decir que ya no sigue adelante. Solo espero que no le pasara nada grave.


----------



## Gustavo34 (11 Abr 2012)

Estoy intentando vender unas 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata, y me han baneado. Sin embargo ahora vengo a leer que hacen valoraciones por ventas e intercambios en este foro. Pues por si a alguien le interesa, ofrezco todas als garantias necesarias para hacer la venta, e incluso escucho ofertas por estas monedas. muchas gracias


----------



## ChosLive (11 Abr 2012)

Gustavo34 dijo:


> Estoy intentando vender unas 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata, y me han baneado. Sin embargo ahora vengo a leer que hacen valoraciones por ventas e intercambios en este foro. Pues por si a alguien le interesa, ofrezco todas als garantias necesarias para hacer la venta, e incluso escucho ofertas por estas monedas. muchas gracias



Yo te las compro todas por 12€ cada una


----------



## zakarias (12 Abr 2012)

Gustavo34 dijo:


> Estoy intentando vender unas 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata, y me han baneado. Sin embargo ahora vengo a leer que hacen valoraciones por ventas e intercambios en este foro. Pues por si a alguien le interesa, ofrezco todas als garantias necesarias para hacer la venta, e incluso escucho ofertas por estas monedas. muchas gracias



*Del hilo 200 Monedas de 12 euros de plata en venta*



Gusta-12 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es



*Te las compras a ti mismo , o ¿como va la cosa?*



Gustavo34 dijo:


> Hola, me venderias solo 100 unidades?




*Le he mandado mail y privado diciendole que se las compro en mano , NO RESPONDE , OJO , DANGER,PELIGRO*
y ademas los 2 nick creados en dias consecutivos el dia 10 y 11


----------



## TONIMONTANA (12 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con *BULLiONISTA* Todo perfecto serio y rapido
espero que todo haya sido de tu agrado. UN SALUDO:


----------



## Bullionista (12 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con TONIMONTANA; Forero de confianza, muy recomendable. El envío ha sido rapidísimo, y las monedas en perfecto estado.
Hasta la próxima.


----------



## Smeentkin (13 Abr 2012)

Trato con inversionoro. Pedido miercoles de tarde, recibido de viernes (En Madrid). Todo perfecto.


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Abr 2012)

Trato con *tonypower*, todo perfecto. Recomendable.


----------



## Gabriel78 (16 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con *Necho*,
muy atento, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## heypericles (16 Abr 2012)

*skipyy Trato correcto*

Se que es un poco tarde, porque el trato lo hice hace tiempo: 

*skipyy* Trato correcto, buen precio e informaba de todos los detalles del envío.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Abr 2012)

Segundo trato realizado con *inversionoro*, todo perfecto. Gracias


----------



## Garrote vil (18 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con *Artan0 *, todo muy bien.
Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Artan0 (18 Abr 2012)

Garrote vil dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Artan0 *, todo muy bien.
> Totalmente recomendable.



Lo mismo digo. 

Buen trato con Garrote vil, serio y formal. 
100% recomendado.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con *heypericles*.

Sin problemas. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Vidar (19 Abr 2012)

Compra a *Estocástico Gutiérrez *realizada con éxito.

Recomendable.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Abr 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Compra a *Estocástico Gutiérrez *realizada con éxito.
> 
> Recomendable.



Lo mismo digo sobre Vidar. Buen comprador. 

Recomendable.


----------



## heypericles (19 Abr 2012)

Trato en mano realizado con *Estocástico Gutiérrez*, todo correcto, recomendable.


----------



## tobaris (20 Abr 2012)

Compra a *El Andorrano* muy bién. Envio rápido y comunicación buena. Vamos, por lo que veo en el foro como siempre.


----------



## takipa (20 Abr 2012)

Trato por correo realizado con *tonimontana*
Muy correcto, preocupado por la recepción del pedido y la moneda perfecta
Espero poder realizar mas compras


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (20 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado en mano con *TDT*. Todo correcto.

Recomendable.


----------



## chak4l (20 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado en mano con escotastico gutierrez.
Recomendable 100x100


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Abr 2012)

Perfecta la comunicacion con *TAKIPA* seriedad y rapidez. 
Todo un placer hacer tratos contigo.


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Abr 2012)

Tercer trato realizado con *el andorrano*, muy rápido, embalaje impecable. Recomendable.


----------



## skipyy (21 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con Japiluser correcto, comprador recomendable.


----------



## japiluser (21 Abr 2012)

skipyy dijo:


> Trato realizado con Japiluser correcto, comprador recomendable.



Skippy : vendedor correcto, todo bien.
*Rapidez.*
Buena comunicación.
Total confianza.

pd: te deje un msg en tu correo.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (23 Abr 2012)

*Japiluser*

Trato por correo con Japiluser. 
Buen comprador. Rápido y decidido. Buena comunicación.
Recomendable.

Como debe ser.


----------



## TDT' (23 Abr 2012)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con *TDT*. Todo correcto.
> 
> Recomendable.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## japiluser (23 Abr 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Trato por correo con Japiluser.
> Buen comprador. Rápido y decidido. Buena comunicación.
> Recomendable.
> 
> Como debe ser.



Trato sin pegas.
Rapidez.
Recomendable
( palabra de japi )


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Abr 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con escotastico gutierrez.
> Recomendable 100x100



Lo mismo digo


----------



## skifi (24 Abr 2012)

Trato a distancia realizado con *necho*: Rapidez en la comunicación, trato impecable, totalmente recomendable como vendedor.

A la espera de volver a hacerle un encargo en cuanto tenga ocasión (y dinero).


----------



## skifi (24 Abr 2012)

Trato a distancia con *depeche*: Rápido en sus respuestas, facilidades para el intercambio, sin ningún problema. Por cierto, el embalaje muy currado.


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (25 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con tonypower. Sin ningun problema. Comunicacion perfecta y envio rapido.
Espero repetir!


----------



## Norske (25 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con Japiluser:

Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación y seriedad. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## japiluser (25 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Trato realizado con Japiluser:
> 
> *Todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación y seriedad. Totalmente recomendable.*



Lo que ha puesto Norske sirve igualmente para él.
Un placer.


----------



## musu19 (25 Abr 2012)

Trato por correo con *TONIMONTANA*.
Perfecta comunicación, envió rapidísimo, todo perfecto y a buen precio!!!!

100%RECOMENDABLE!


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Abr 2012)

otro trato mas con el andorrano, todo perfecto


----------



## kemado (26 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con inversionoro.
Perfecto. Buena comunicación y rapido.
Un 10


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con *Tony Montana*, todo perfecto, buen embalaje, rápido y buena comunicación. Muy recomendable.


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con JANCHY: rápido y puntual, todo correcto


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Abr 2012)

Gracias *MUSU 19* agradezco tu confianza, la verdad un placer hacer tratos contigo. un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con *J.W.PEPPER* buen gusto por las oz. serio y rapided. TODO UN PLACER.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Abr 2012)

2º trato realizado con *TEL* PERFECTO y gracias a todos los que nombrado por vuestra confianza


----------



## tonypower (30 Abr 2012)

Trato realizado con* ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV *, todo perfecto.
Buen comprador ^^


----------



## janchy (2 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *apeche2000*, todo perfecto, buen embalaje, rápido y buena comunicación. Muy recomendable.


----------



## chak4l (2 May 2012)

Trato realizado con el andorrano por correo, el pago super rapido .
La mejor tienda de España para hacer tratos.


----------



## saile (3 May 2012)

Trato en mano realizado con *Pedrint*. Todo perfecto, serio y correcto.


----------



## pedrint (3 May 2012)

saile dijo:


> Trato en mano realizado con *Pedrint*. Todo perfecto, serio y correcto.



Lo mismo digo. Ha sido un placer.


----------



## takipa (8 May 2012)

Trato por correo realizado con *Goldmaus*
Atento, rápido, comunicación fluida, detallista, monedas perfectas, embalaje inexpugnable, toda una experiencia comprar en una tienda alemana sin tener idea de aleman.
Valoracion: 10/10


----------



## Faramir (9 May 2012)

janchy dijo:


> Trato realizado con *apeche2000*, todo perfecto, buen embalaje, rápido y buena comunicación. Muy recomendable.



No puedo añadir nada mas a lo que dice janchy sobre Apeche2000

Todo perfecto en el trato con Apeche2000. Espero reptir tratos


----------



## apeche2000 (10 May 2012)

*faramir*

TRATO CON FARAMIR: rapido y puntual, cumpliendo lo pactado adecuadamente. Voto positivo para este forero 100% recomendable en tratos.


----------



## apeche2000 (10 May 2012)

*Skifi*

Trato con SKIFI: muy correcto, rapido y compliendo el acuerdo. Un voto positivo para este forero, con quien recomiendo tratar.


----------



## skifi (13 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *apeche2000*, con gran rapidez en la comunicación y en el envío, dando además facilidades y una excelente información previa por MP ante las dudas que le planteaba. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Goldmaus (14 May 2012)

takipa dijo:


> Trato por correo realizado con *Goldmaus*
> Atento, rápido, comunicación fluida, detallista, monedas perfectas, embalaje inexpugnable, toda una experiencia comprar en una tienda alemana sin tener idea de aleman.
> Valoracion: 10/10



Agradezco y aprecio mucho esta valoración de parte de una persona formal y muy confiable para hacer negocios. Comunicación inmejorable y seriedad absoluta. Gracias nuevamente.

Cordialmente,


----------



## rojiblanco (14 May 2012)

Trato con el forero Chak4L, todo perfecto, recomendable, muy buena comunicación.


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *el andorrano*, serio, fiable, embalaje perfecto. Un placer hacer negocios con él.


----------



## maragold (16 May 2012)

Trato realizado con Tonypower.
Rápido y fiable. Lo recomiendo.

Saludos!


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (16 May 2012)

compra realizada a Necho.

todo correcto y segun acordado previamente. muy rapido y bien informado de los pasos.

espero repetir


----------



## apeche2000 (18 May 2012)

*Mochuelo*

Trato con Mochuelo: rapidez en todo, buena comunicación y envío realizado. Recomendable para tratos.


----------



## apeche2000 (18 May 2012)

*El hombre dubitativo*

Trato con el hombre dubitativo: rapidez, buena disposición para resolver incidentes en el envio, cumple con lo pactado. Recomendable para tratos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 May 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Trato con el hombre dubitativo: rapidez, buena disposición para resolver incidentes en el envio, cumple con lo pactado. Recomendable para tratos.



Lo mismo digo de Apeche2000, magnífico Forero, Muy Profesional y de confianza Total...


----------



## hornblower (19 May 2012)

Trato en mano con Garrote vil. Suma elevada. Serio, puntual, buena comunicación, fiable.


----------



## sammy (19 May 2012)

Compra a *el andorrano*, todo perfecto, me permitió alterar un pedido sin problemas. Envío perfectamente embalado y puesto en casa rapidísimo.


----------



## wolker (21 May 2012)

Compra realizada a *necho*. 
Nivel profesional. Muy bien informado. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Vize (21 May 2012)

compra en mano a* Sakeo*, todo perfecto.
además sabe un huevo sobre metales y es un tio muy majo.


----------



## necho (21 May 2012)

*Valoración de las transacciones que Necho ha realizado con otros foreros!*

A continuación hago una compilación de las valoraciones de los distintos tratos que he ido realizando con conforeros. Por razones de privacidad y respetando los deseos de aquellos que así lo han solicitado, sólo aparecen los usuarios que no han tenido problema con que se publique una valoración en este hilo.

He ordenado las valoraciones por orden alfabético (según el apodo de cada usuario), pues considero que así es más fácil a la hora de buscar referencias sobre alguien. 

*Mis valoraciones*:



Spoiler



*1oz*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*A427406*: Trato por correo. Comprador decidido, serio y flexible, además de rápido pago.

*ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, decisión y flexibilidad. Siempre es un placer.

*AlquilerPorLasNUbes*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*apeche2000*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*asqueado*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, excelente comunicación y flexibilidad. 

*Atanor*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, excelente comunicación y flexibilidad.

*Averapaz*: Trato por correo. Pago inmediato, comunicación fluida, además de mucha flexibilidad. Gracias por mostrar interés y estar presto a ayudar cuando surgió el incidente con el método de pago utilizado.

*Baalbek*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*C64_MadMax *: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*caballero templario*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*carlosmartinez*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*CENAGAL*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*chenan*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Un placer!

*Comtat_Gran*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Así da gusto!

*Cordoba*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Un placer!

*duval81*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, además de ser un comprador muy comprensivo y razonable. A su envío lo cogió de lleno las 3 fiestas (navidad, fin de año y reyes) por lo que tardo bastante en llegar, sin embargo siempre se mostró amable y tranquilo con la situación. Muchísimas gracias por tu comprensión!

*Eddyydde*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Un placer!

*Elbruce*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*el ganador*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*El hombre dubitativo*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*els22*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*elter*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*fff*:Tratos por correo. Comprador flexible, con buena comunicación y decisión. Y ni que decir del pago; súper rápido, en cuestión de segundos. Siempre es un placer cerrar tratos con *fff*!

*fran69*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Ha sido un placer también!

*Gabriel78*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Encantado.

*Gallina*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, compradora seria y decidida, además con una comunicación exquisita. Así da gusto hacer negocios!

*GOLDBUG*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Goomersindo*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*hablando_en_plata*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Izsl*: Trato por correo. Comprador decidido, serio y flexible, además de rápido pago. Así da gusto hacer negocios. Gracias por la compra y por la confianza depositada.

*Jalapa*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*japiluser*: Tratos tanto en mano como por correo. Persona seria y fiel a su palabra. Flexibilidad, puntualidad. Ha sido un placer.

*JohnGalt*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*JOPETA*: Tratos por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida, decisión. Siempre es un placer!

*Joseplatico*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*jumiga*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*j.w.pepper*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*kboom*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*Kennedy*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, todo perfecto!

*Kid*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, flexibilidad y comunicación exquisita. Un placer!

*mabv1976*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Sin complicaciones!

*macalu*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, decisión, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. Así da gusto!

*maragold*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación.

*miaavg*: Tratos tanto en mano como por correo. Comprador serio, decidido, comunicativo, puntual, flexible y fiel a su palabra. En definitiva, todo un SEÑOR con mayúsculas.
Gracias por este comentario tan positivo y detallado.

*MONTAGU*: Trato por correo. Pago rápido, decisión en la compra, comunicación exquisita y flexibilidad. Así da gusto!

*musu19*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. 

*nihilnovum*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*padrino*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Pep007*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*pislacho10*:Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Comprador flexible, buena comunicación y pago inmediato. Gracias a ti!

*pillabán*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Rojiblanco*: Trato en mano y por correo. Pago rápido, puntual, comunicativo. Sin problemas!

*ralf*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago súper rápido, decisión en la compra, comunicación exquisita y flexibilidad. Encantado de hacer tratos con él.

*roygbiv*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago inmediato, comunicación exquisita, además de mucha flexibilidad. Así da gusto hacer negocios.

*saile*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*sammy*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*Scouser*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Un placer!

*Siiku*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto.

*skifi*: Trato por correo. Pago inmediato, comunicación exquisita, además de mucha paciencia. Gracias por mostrar interés y comprensión, además de estar presto a ayudar cuando surgió el incidente con el envío. 

*soutomoro*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*Sprinser*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, comunicación exquisita además de gran flexibilidad ante cualquier propuesta. Gracias por este comentario tan positivo y detallado. 

*takipa*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, compradora seria y decidida, además con una comunicación exquisita. Así da gusto hacer negocios!

*TheBlackAdder*: Trato en mano. Puntual, comunicativo y flexible. Ningún problerma. Gracias por la birra!

*Trollaco del copón* (no os asustéis por el nick que para esto es muy serio). Trato por correo: Pago rápido, sin problemas.

*Uriel*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Pago rápido, comunicación fluida. Todo perfecto! 
Gracias por tu comprensión respecto a la lentitud de correos por esas fechas (Diciembre). 

*Vidar*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, buena comunicación. Todo perfecto!

*Visrul*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, comunicación y flexibilidad. Ha sido un placer.

*Xandros*: Trato por correo en varias ocasiones. Comunicación fluida, pago rápido. Todo perfecto. Siempre es un placer tratar con este conforero!

*wolker*: Trato por correo: Pago rápido, decisión y flexibilidad. Ha sido un placer.


==================================================
==================================================

*Lo que dicen de mí*:


Spoiler






1oz dijo:


> Trato cerrado con *NECHO*.
> 
> *Excepcional. *
> 
> ...





A427406 dijo:


> operación realizada con el forero *NECHO* sin problemas.
> Muy recomendable.
> 
> Saludos.





ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV dijo:


> compra realizada a *Necho*.
> 
> todo correcto y segun acordado previamente. muy rapido y bien informado de los pasos.
> 
> espero repetir





ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV dijo:


> Nuevo trato perfecto con *Necho*, un placer





AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Compre a *Necho*, hace a bastante tiempo, pero no me había pasado por el hilo. Trato muy bueno (información suministrada, mantenimiento del precio, tiempo de envio y embalaje)





apeche2000 dijo:


> Trato por correo con *Necho*, valoración positiva. Atención rápida y da respuesta a los problemas planteados. Ademas emite factura (supongo que es profesional de la numismática y eso se nota)





asqueado dijo:


> Compra realizada al forero *necho*, todo correcto, muchas gracias.





asqueado dijo:


> Transaciones efectuadas a *Necho*, todo correcto como siempre, muchas gracias, hasta la proxima ocasion.





Atanor dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*. Todo perfecto, como siempre.





Atanor dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo correcto como siempre.





Atanor dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho* y todo perfecto como siempre.





averapaz dijo:


> Transacción realizada por correo con *Necho*
> 
> Aunque es la primera que hago con él, no voy a decir nada nuevo que no se haya comentado en este hilo... Un 10 en todo.
> 
> En especial me ha gustado su comunicación y el embalaje del producto, realmente excelentes, y que transmiten mucha seguridad.





Baalbek dijo:


> Buenos días, muy buena valoración para mi primer pedido realizado con *Necho*, a destacar la buena comunicación y la llegada del envío dentro de los plazos.
> Saludos





C64_MadMax dijo:


> Primer trato con *Necho*. Como es norma vistos los mensajes del foro, todo perfecto. 10 días desde la consulta hasta el paquete - perfecto - en casa. Un placer trabajar así. Muy recomendable.





caballero templario dijo:


> Pedido realizado a *necho*. Todo perfecto. 100% recomendable.





carlosmartinez dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Buena comunicación, rápido en el envío y todo en perfecto estado. Un placer.





CENAGAL dijo:


> Trato hecho con *Necho*.
> Comunicación muy buena, envío correcto. Un placer.





chenan dijo:


> Primer trato realizado con *Necho*. Excelente en todo.





Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*.
> 
> Excelente en todo, un placer.





Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*: una maravilla





Cordoba dijo:


> trato con *NECHO* PERFECTO, SEGUIRE COMPRENDOLE.





duval81 dijo:


> Trato por correo con *Necho*.
> 
> Todo muy bien. El embalaje fantástico.
> 
> P.D.: ya tengo otro pedido encargado





Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Trato realizado con *Necho*, simplemente perfecto. Nada se puede añadir al resto de comentarios que hay por aquí sobre este usuario.
> 
> Salu2





elbruce dijo:


> trato por correo con *Necho*, todo perfecto, muy buena comunicación. recomendado 100%.





elbruce dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto, buena atencion y envio rapido. un 10.





elbruce dijo:


> Nuevo trato realizado con *Necho*, y nuevamente todo perfecto. vendedor muy recomendable.





elbruce dijo:


> Nuevo trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto, envio rapido y perfecto embalaje. Repetire





el ganador dijo:


> Compra a *Necho*: un fenómeno, rápido e impecable :





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> *Necho*, forero de Total Confianza...





els22 dijo:


> Pedido realizado a *Necho*.
> Muy atento en todo desde el primer momento por su parte.
> Mis primeras onzas de plata (muy bonitas,soy novato en esto) pero no se porque esto de las onzas crea adicción,verdad?.
> Lo dicho ,todo perfecto y gracias a *Necho*.Espero repetir pronto.





elter dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho* y como se leia en sus valoraciones:todo perfecto.





fff dijo:


> Valoración para *necho* por parte de *fff*
> 
> ATENTO, AMABLE, FIABLE, PERFECTO. Todo facilidades. En una palabra: *EXCELENTE *
> 
> Muchas gracias por todo :Aplauso:





fff dijo:


> Valoración (otra vez) del forero *necho*
> Tipo de trato: a distancia.
> Agradable, Serio, Impecable, excelente.
> Valoración final en moneda: *B.U. Brilliant Uncirculated*. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:





fran69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes..
> 
> Transaccion completada con el forero *NECHO* ,,,, Todo Perfecto,
> Trato exquisito,, ha sido un placer!!
> ...





Gabriel78 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*,
> muy atento, totalmente recomendable.





Gallina dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*
> 
> Me sumo a las múltiples valoraciones positivas escritas por los foreros que han tratado con él: rápido, comunicación excelente, monedas impecables y embalaje sólido y cuidado.
> 
> ...





GOLDBUG dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* impecable





Goomersindo dijo:


> Compra a distancia realizada a *Necho*.
> 
> Todo perfecto, un señor.
> Respuestas rápidas y embalaje a prueba de balas.
> ...





Goomersindo dijo:


> Nuevo pedido realizado a *Necho* y de nuevo todo perfecto.
> Fluida comunicación, embalaje inexpugnable y monedas en perfecto estado.





hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*, envío y embalaje perfecto, muy buena comunicación.
> Como debe ser.





IzsI dijo:


> trato con el forero* necho*
> 
> perfecto, muy profesional, atento y rápido con los tiempos de envío que comenta, total confianza con cantidades pequeñas y grandes por igual, sincero si surge algún problema, todo muy bien explicado.





Jalapa dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*.
> Impecable todo, el embalaje ... impresionante.
> 
> Absolutamente recomendable





japiluser dijo:


> *Necho*
> Trato serio.
> Comunicación fluida.
> Envio díficil de mejorar.
> ...





JohnGalt dijo:


> Intercambio con *Necho*.
> 
> Un placer.






JOPETA dijo:


> Transacción completada con *NECHO* satisfactoriamente en todos los aspectos, rápidez, SEGURIDAD, seriedad y sobre todo muy buena comunicación. De lo mejor.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas noches.





JOPETA dijo:


> Pequeña compra realizada a *Necho* y perfecto tanto en rápidez como en comunicación, otro 10 que te apunto.





JOPETA dijo:


> Valoración de *Necho* 10
> Los paquetes cuesta batante trabajo abrirlos.





JOPETA dijo:


> Otro 11 para *Necho*, como siempre sin problemas





JOPETA dijo:


> Cuarto trato con *Necho* y como siempre un 10, imposible mejorar.





JOPETA dijo:


> Trato con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto, envio rápido, bien empaquetado, ect. Un 10...





JOPETA dijo:


> Otra compra con *Necho* y como siempre un 10.





JOPETA dijo:


> Otro trato con *Necho* y como siempre perfecto. Está más pendiente de que reciba el paquete que yo. Impresionante.





Joseplatico dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Todo bien y rápido.





jumiga dijo:


> He recibido en menos de una semana el pedido a *Necho*, Perfecto, rapido correos con los distintos pasos, correos con enlaces a empresa de transporte Todo perfecto.
> 
> Saludos Necho





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto. Un 10.





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto y rápido. Muy recomendable.





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, como siempre perfecto: embalaje, rapidez y trato. Un placer.





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*: excelente, rápido, muy buen embalaje, las monedas inmaculadas, un 10.





kboom dijo:


> Tratos con *Necho* y con hablando_en_plata. Excelente comunicación, embalaje y rapidez. No descubro nada nuevo si les otorgo 100% de fiabilidad. Gracias a ambos.





Kennedy dijo:


> Dos transacciones por correo con *Necho*. Todo perfecto.





Kid dijo:


> Compra realizada a distancia a *necho*.
> Ningún problema, rápido y máxima seriedad.
> Pronto repetiré, recomendado.





Kid dijo:


> Me reafirmo en los comentarios de los co-foreros. El trato realizado con *necho*, al igual que en ocasiones anteriores, ha sido excelente. Incluso el envío, merece un sobresaliente, pues en menos de una semana las tenía en mi poder (necho está en Alemania).
> Ya estoy elaborando el siguiente pedido.
> Salut.





Kid dijo:


> Otra compra hecha a *Necho* totalmente satisfactoria.
> Esta vez, además de monedas, he incluido material numismático.
> Como siempre total seriedad, tanto en los plazos como en las calidades.
> Y por supuesto la comunicación con él, de lo más exquisita.
> Salut.





Kid dijo:


> Otra compra a distancia realizada a *Necho*, tanto de onzas de plata de colección, como de material numismático.
> Como siempre todo perfecto. Total seguridad y confianza en la transacción.
> Muy recomendable.
> Salut.





mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*
> 
> Igual, magníficos trato y comunicación, además la paciencia que tuvo que tener explicándome detalles que por la falta de tiempo no pude leer en su anuncio, pendiente del envío (de Alemania pero muy rápido) y con un gran embalaje para preservar las monedas, a la espera del segundo
> 
> Otro lujo de persona





mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*
> 
> Acabo de abrir un envío que hizo *Necho* en verano mientras estaba de vacaciones, lo guardó mi hermano mientras. Una caja de monitor TFT para disimular (genial), un embalaje impecable, he comprado una serie de herramientas para conservar y observar mejor a las monedas que recomiendo y ... ¿como ha podido conservar toda la colección de Kokaburras que me ha enviado desde 1990 a 2012 sin un sólo arañazo y con el mismo brillo que una moneda nueva? como diría Bono.. It´s a Mistery to me...





macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Primera compra en el foro al señor *necho*,perfecto todo,bien embalado,monedas perfecto estado,ha ganado un cliente,100% recomendado
> saludos





maragold dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*.
> 
> Estupendo trato. Rapidez, envío perfecto, monedas en perfecto estado... se puede pedir más?
> 
> Saludos





miaavg dijo:


> *Valoración del forero NECHO:*
> 
> Tipo de trato: varios tratos finalizados con éxito, en mano y a distancia, envio por correo.
> 
> ...





MONTAGU dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Pedido realizado a *Necho*.
> Atentísimo desde el primer momento. Todo a ido a la perfección, recomendable al 100%, un auténtico lujo tratar con él.
> ...






musu19 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *necho*.
> El embalaje perfecto
> la comunicación de 10, es un vendedor/conforero muy recomendable





nihilnovum dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo perfecto.





padrino dijo:


> Compra de onzas de plata a *Necho*, todo conforme, fluidez en el trato,envío correcto, embalaje estupendo, en fin, que todo bien vaya!





pep007 dijo:


> *necho*: todo perfecto, de confianza, el mejor paquete de burbuja.info





pillabán dijo:


> Ya sé que no descubro nada nuevo ... pero para que conste.
> Mi primer pedido a *Necho* y todo perfecto: comunicación, embalaje, monedas superrelucientes... a la altura de las otras referencias que aparecen aquí sobre él. Espero repetir pronto
> 
> Un saludo a todos.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Transacción realizada satisfactoriamente con *Necho* por correo.
> Atención y comunicación ofrecidas dignas de resaltar. Muy recomendable. Gracias





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto como siempre. Un 11.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *necho*. Todo perfecto, gran atención, rapidez, embalaje apropiado.. mil gracias. Hasta la próxima.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo perfecto como siempre. Muchas gracias.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Todo perfecto, muchas gracias.





pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*. Muy recomendable, trato cordial, embalaje cuidado y seguridad total, este señor es uno de los grandes. Muchas gracias necho y hasta la próxima.





ralf dijo:


> 3 tratos por correo con *Necho*. Serio, muy buena comunicacion. Todo perfecto. Un 10





rojiblanco dijo:


> *Necho*
> Trato serio, puntual, excelente comunicación.





rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*, todo ok, perfecto todo, embalaje perfecto, buena comunicación, recomendable 100%.





roygbiv dijo:


> Intercambio realizado con *necho*. No quiero desmerecer a los demás conforeros, pero hasta la fecha es el mejor vendedor que he encontrado. Me ofreció una opción alternativa para el pago, por problemas que tuve con la banca online, y ha respondido a todos los mensajes casi en tiempo real. Envío inmediato y embalaje perfecto. Muy recomendado.





roygbiv dijo:


> Segunda transacción realizada con *necho*. Me reitero en mi anterior valoración: de momento, mi mejor experiencia en el foro. Hice la transferencia el jueves y hoy (lunes) ya tenía las monedas en mis manos. Embalaje inexpugnable, casi ni consigo abrirlo yo. Inmejorable.





roygbiv dijo:


> Aquí otro satisfecho tras un trato realizado con *necho*.
> Es el mejor vendedor que he visto en este foro y en todos mis años en eBay.





saile dijo:


> Trato por correo con *Necho*. Muy atento, buena comunicación, rapidez y embalaje sobresaliente. Todo un placer.





sammy dijo:


> Compra realizada al forero *Necho*. Todo correcto, envío y material perfecto.





Scouser dijo:


> Trato a distancia con *Necho*
> Todo perfecto





Siiku dijo:


> Transacción hecha con *Necho* por correo, todo perfecto, vendedor muy atento.





skifi dijo:


> Trato a distancia realizado con *necho*: Rapidez en la comunicación, trato impecable, totalmente recomendable como vendedor.
> 
> A la espera de volver a hacerle un encargo en cuanto tenga ocasión (y dinero).





soutomoro dijo:


> operacion con *necho*. sobresaliente!!! el embalaje impresionante!!!!!! gracias.





soutomoro dijo:


> Segundo trato con *Necho*.
> Igual de bien que el primero. Perfecto. Espero seguir comprando!!!!





sprinser dijo:


> Trato con el forero NECHO:
> Valoraciones detalladas como vendedor
> El artículo es como se describía: *10/10*
> Comunicación: * 10/10*
> ...





sprinser dijo:


> (05/12/2011) Trato con el forero *NECHO*:
> Valoraciones detalladas como vendedor
> El artículo es como se describía: 10/10
> Comunicación: 10/10
> ...





sprinser dijo:


> Trato con *Necho*
> 10/10 en todos los aspectos.
> 
> Estupendo.





takipa dijo:


> Valoración de *Necho* 10/10
> Trato por correo: perfecto y correctisimo
> Empaquetado: insuperable
> Monedas: impecables
> Tanto es así, que hemos iniciado un nuevo trato.





takipa dijo:


> Segundo trato con *Necho*, sobresaliente
> Fiabilidad, seguridad (el embalaje de las monedas no hay quien lo abra), cordialidad en el trato por correo, rapidez en las respuestas, monedas perfectas, lo dicho, con el da gusto hacer negocios.
> Seguro que no sera el ultimo trato que hagamos





takipa dijo:


> Nuevo trato terminado con *Necho*, rápido e insuperable
> Gracias a el, mi afición por las onzas de plata va en aumento.
> Ya van tres tratos y habrá mas en el futuro
> Valoracion: De lo bueno, lo mejor. Calidad suprema





takipa dijo:


> Corroboro lo expresado por todos los foreros con respecto a *Necho*. Un diez, como siempre.





takipa dijo:


> Gran profesional en sus consejos, su oferta, su manera de "reprecintar" los envíos. Busca lo que no tiene, te da presupuestos sin compromiso, espera pacientemente a que te decidas. Que mas se puede pedir. Es todo un señor.
> Gracias *Necho*





TheBlackAdder dijo:


> Valoración de *necho*:
> 
> Quedamos para realizar la transacción en mano, y llegó unos minutos antes. Hicimos el intercambio de monedas/dinero mientras nos tomábamos una cervecita y charlábamos. Es una persona amable en el trato.
> 
> ...





Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Trato con el forero *Necho* todo perfecto, muy atento en la información y comunicación
> 
> Gracias





Uriel dijo:


> Transacción con *necho* por correo.
> Monedas perfectamente embaladas, precio correcto, y la alegría en recibirlas antes de Navidad, han sido sin duda el mejor regalo ( que me hice yo) que recibiré! Voto 10!





Uriel dijo:


> Compra a distancia al forero *Necho*. Como siempre todo perfecto, gracias.





Vidar dijo:


> Toda la página de agradecimientos a *Necho*! La verdad es que se lo merece.
> 
> Yo estoy esperando un envío y todo ha sido amabilidad y colaboración por su parte ya que le he pedido cosas de numismática fuera de catálogo y no hubiera tenido por que atender mis locuras.





Vidar dijo:


> Trato perfecto con *Necho*, es un vendedor que está en todo y es muy atento, lo recomiendo.





Visrul dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Necho*.
> 
> Todo perfecto, el envío muy bien embalado, respuesta a consultas sobre la marcha y además se molestó en buscarme una moneda que no encantraba en otros sitios y me la consiguió.
> 
> ...





Xandros dijo:


> *Valoraciones de los foreros con los que he tratado:*
> 
> *Forero NECHO:*
> 
> ...





Xandros dijo:


> Forero *NECHO*: **
> 
> Han sido ya dos veces las que he tratado con él y que decir... que ha sido y sigue siendo un auténtico placer tratar con él. Atento y explicito.
> 
> ...





Xandros dijo:


> Nuevo trato con el forero *Necho*.
> 
> ¿Que decir que no haya dicho ya?
> Trato, monedas, envio, embalaje, y persona, todo genial elevado al cuadrado.
> ...





Xandros dijo:


> Nueva compra realizada a *NECHO* un 10 como siempre





Xandros dijo:


> Compra realizada a *Necho*.
> 
> Tan bien como siempre. Paquete perfectamente embalado y recibido sin ningún problema. Las monedas todas como tocan.
> 
> ...





wolker dijo:


> Compra realizada a *necho*.
> Nivel profesional. Muy bien informado. Todo perfecto.


----------



## MontyMonton (21 May 2012)

Trato en mano con *saile*, todo perfecto, un placer.


----------



## Garrote vil (22 May 2012)

Trato con *hornblower*. Excelente, todo perfecto. Un 10. Saludos


----------



## saile (22 May 2012)

Trato en mano realizado con *MontyMonton*. Buena comunicación, rapidez y decisión. Todo un placer. 
Un saludo




MontyMonton dijo:


> Trato en mano con *saile*, todo perfecto, un placer.


----------



## Vize (22 May 2012)

Compra por correo a *Norske* rapidez, buena comunicación y buen feeling, no se puede pedir más.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 May 2012)

Trato realizado con Norske. Un 10, rápido e impecable.


----------



## Norske (23 May 2012)

Vize dijo:


> Compra por correo a *Norske* rapidez, buena comunicación y buen feeling, no se puede pedir más.



Trato con *Vize*, todo perfecto, absolutamente recomendable.


----------



## Norske (23 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *El Hombre Dubitativo*. Todo muy bien y con seriedad. Totalmente recomendable


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *hablando_en_plata*, todo perfecto, muy buen embalaje y rápido. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## juanan_rayo (23 May 2012)

Hola estoy interesado en empezar a hacerme con monedas de plata yo los meses unas cuantas si alguno esta interesado en vender algunas que mande un privado y lo hablamos gracias


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 May 2012)

juanan_rayo dijo:


> Hola estoy interesado en empezar a hacerme con monedas de plata yo los meses unas cuantas si alguno esta interesado en vender algunas que mande un privado y lo hablamos gracias



Este no es el hilo adecuado para ello. Tienes que ir a:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/274956-hilo-compra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii.html


----------



## Ivan.Rios (23 May 2012)

Cuidado con el Andorrano, antes vendia muy bien, pero ahora ya no es tan fiable


----------



## FoSz2 (23 May 2012)

Ivan.Rios dijo:


> Cuidado con el Andorrano, antes vendia muy bien, pero ahora ya no es tan fiable



Pompero, vas a tener que dar más datos...


----------



## Gustavo34 (23 May 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pompero, vas a tener que dar más datos...



si, yo lei algo similar tambien por ahi de varios foreros. mira en los foros, veras que se habla mucho de ese tema


----------



## Lucky Luciano borrado (23 May 2012)

Gustavo34 dijo:


> si, yo lei algo similar tambien por ahi de varios foreros. mira en los foros, veras que se habla mucho de ese tema



Yo he leído que eres un buen subnormal , me lo he creido la verdad


----------



## Vidar (23 May 2012)

*Don`t feed the troll*

.....

Al tema del hilo:

Trato con *JAWS* realizado con éxito. 

Recomendable.


----------



## Artan0 (23 May 2012)

Ivan.Rios dijo:


> Cuidado con el Andorrano, antes vendia muy bien, pero ahora ya no es tan fiable






Gustavo34 dijo:


> si, yo lei algo similar tambien por ahi de varios foreros. mira en los foros, veras que se habla mucho de ese tema




Yo me andaría con cuidado de lo que se escribe y se difama por que en este foro gustan mucho los burofaxes y las citaciones.


----------



## CENAGAL (23 May 2012)

Ivan.Rios (que no IvanRios) es un multinick, el mismo que Gustavo34,y varios más.

Esperemos que el baneo no tarde.

Mira que es triste andar creando nicks para entrar a joder la manta.


----------



## Kennedy (23 May 2012)

*Adrian2408 perfecto*

Trato realizado a distancia con Adrian2408.
Comunicación perfecta, envío rapidísimo. Un 10.


----------



## adrian2408 (23 May 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Trato realizado a distancia con Adrian2408.
> Comunicación perfecta, envío rapidísimo. Un 10.



por mi parte todo perfecto con Kennedy,realizaria mas trato con el sin dudarlo.

saludos


----------



## sakeo (23 May 2012)

Vize dijo:


> compra en mano a* Sakeo*, todo perfecto.
> además sabe un huevo sobre metales y es un tio muy majo.



Gracias VIZE, fué un placer.

Parece esos papeles de colores son buenos, al menos de momento...::

...los gastaré antes que venga en NWO y me quede solo con papeles de colorines.:XX:

Fue un buen trato, todo correcto.

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *el Andorrano*, como siempre perfecto, embalaje impecable, rapidez y buenos precios.


----------



## saile (25 May 2012)

Trato en mano realizado con *KID*. Rapidez, buena comunicación y seriedad. Un 10 por mi parte.
Saludos.


----------



## Kid (25 May 2012)

saile dijo:


> Trato en mano realizado con *KID*. Rapidez, buena comunicación y seriedad. Un 10 por mi parte.
> Saludos.



Por supuesto también muy satisfactorio el trato con *saile*. Las monedas en perfecto estado y la conversación muy buena.
Saludos


----------



## tontelez (25 May 2012)

Esto me recuerda un poco a Ebay. Todos los votos positivos y se hablan maravillas unos de otros. 

Claro, no vas a ser tan tonto de decir: Puff, no lo tenía claro porque ha tardado dos días más en pagar y si puedo no hago ninguna más por si acaso. Eso te lo guardas porque sabes que el otro también te puede fusilar y no es plan.

Así que si no pasa nada grave, de los detalles tampoco te enteras mucho y acaba siendo esto unas comidas de pollas placenteras. 

De todas maneras no me parece mal. Era sólo un apunte.


----------



## Vidar (25 May 2012)

tontelez dijo:


> Esto me recuerda un poco a Ebay. Todos los votos positivos y se hablan maravillas unos de otros.
> 
> Claro, no vas a ser tan tonto de decir: Puff, no lo tenía claro porque ha tardado dos días más en pagar y si puedo no hago ninguna más por si acaso. Eso te lo guardas porque sabes que el otro también te puede fusilar y no es plan.
> 
> ...



¿que detalles quieres? si tienes alguna duda sobre alguien se lo puedes preguntar al forero que opina por MP y a lo mejor se explaya más...


----------



## Vidar (27 May 2012)

Trato con *NapoleonXVII* con éxito.

Un señor honorable.


----------



## Eldenegro (27 May 2012)

tontelez dijo:


> Esto me recuerda un poco a Ebay. Todos los votos positivos y se hablan maravillas unos de otros.
> 
> Claro, no vas a ser tan tonto de decir: Puff, no lo tenía claro porque ha tardado dos días más en pagar y si puedo no hago ninguna más por si acaso. Eso te lo guardas porque sabes que el otro también te puede fusilar y no es plan.
> 
> ...



Si usted se preocupase por leerle el hilo veria que cuando ha habido problemas tambien se ha expuesto aqui, y se ha ahorrado mas de un susto a algun forero.

Invierta mas tiempo en leer y menos en hablar de lo que no conoce. Como ejemplo vaya al primer post que abre este hilo y lo vera


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto. Un 10.


----------



## BOMOKO (28 May 2012)

¿Alguien sabe algo de ElAndorrano? llevo llamando todo el día mañana y tarde y nadie coge el teléfono


----------



## tel (28 May 2012)

Hoy es festivo en Barcelona.


----------



## BOMOKO (28 May 2012)

*Goldbug*



tel dijo:


> Hoy es festivo en Barcelona.



Gracias, no tenía ni idea


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *Inversionoro*, todo correcto, buena comunicación, muy rápido, un 10.


----------



## jaws (30 May 2012)

Trato realizado con *Vidar*, todo perfecto.


----------



## seerkan (30 May 2012)

Trato en mano realizado con Chak4l, todo perfecto¡¡¡ Repetiremos.


----------



## bric (31 May 2012)

Trato cerrado ayer con snafu. Todo correcto.


----------



## olestalkyn (31 May 2012)

Tratos realizados con *Namreg* y *Delrey*. Puntualidad, buena comunicación y excelente trato. Así da gusto.


----------



## juanan_rayo (31 May 2012)

pedido recibido perfecto el usuario chak4l recomendable al 100% un saludo


----------



## musu19 (1 Jun 2012)

trato realizado con *hablando_en_plata*, un 10 no, lo siguiente!!!!

Super-rapido, super-embalado y 100% recomendable... 

Genial


----------



## hablando_en_plata (1 Jun 2012)

Un placer hacer tratos contigo.
Un comprador serio y de confianza.

Como debe ser.


musu19 dijo:


> trato realizado con *hablando_en_plata*, un 10 no, lo siguiente!!!!
> 
> Super-rapido, super-embalado y 100% recomendable...
> 
> Genial


----------



## Delrey (2 Jun 2012)

Trato realizado con Olestalkyn . Todo perfecto.


----------



## vigobay (5 Jun 2012)

Trato realizado con chak4l

No puedo imaginar una transacción a distancia mejor ni más rápida

Muchas gracias


----------



## nihilnovum (5 Jun 2012)

Trato con Necho, todo perfecto.


----------



## GoldSilver (5 Jun 2012)

trato realizado con el andorrano, todo perfecto.
Repetiré sin dudarlo.


----------



## jaws (5 Jun 2012)

Hola

Otro trato perfecto con Vidal, buen forero.

saludos


----------



## Vidar (6 Jun 2012)

jaws dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Otro trato perfecto con Vidal, buen forero.
> 
> saludos



Lo mismo digo de tí, *JAWS*. Trato perfecto.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (6 Jun 2012)

Trato realizado con hablando_en_plata, un "caballero" en los negocios.

Saludos


----------



## JOPETA (6 Jun 2012)

Cuarto trato con Necho y como siempre un 10, imposible mejorar.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (6 Jun 2012)

Trato hecho con *hablando_en_plata*. Rápido y perfectamente embalado. Lo he añadido a mi lista de la primera página.


----------



## kboom (6 Jun 2012)

Tratos con Necho y con hablando_en_plata. Excelente comunicación, embalaje y rapidez. No descubro nada nuevo si les otorgo 100% de fiabilidad. Gracias a ambos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Jun 2012)

Trato realizado con *El hombre dubitativo*, todo perfecto, gran comunicación, un placer hacer negocios contigo. Un 10.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Jun 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *El hombre dubitativo*, todo perfecto, gran comunicación, un placer hacer negocios contigo. Un 10.



Igualmente.

Saludos


----------



## Chila (7 Jun 2012)

Mi primer trato con un forero, lo acabo de realizar con: hablando_en_plata

Excelente.
Rápido, el material perfecto, muy bien embalado, comunicación rápido y fiable.

Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## bricabrac (11 Jun 2012)

Trato en mano con Chak4l: Rápido, sin problemas.


----------



## GOLDBUG (11 Jun 2012)

Trato con Necho impecable


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (12 Jun 2012)

Trato a distancia con chak4l, muy rapido y muy atento. Un placer y espero repetir


----------



## albayalde (15 Jun 2012)

Trato en mano con M_A_C , todo correcto, un placer


----------



## Kid (16 Jun 2012)

Hoy he ido a comprar unas onzas de plata con premium a la tienda de *el_andorrano*. Es curioso, he estado más de 15 años años trabajando a menos de 500 metros de su tienda y nunca había entrado, es más, desconocía de su existencia hasta que entré en el foro.
El caso es que había concertado la compra via MP en este foro. Me personé en la tienda a la hora acordada y me atendió una señora. El trato fue correctísimo, y el precio muy ventajoso, sin embargo he de decir que me esperaba un trato algo más personalizado. Se que el tal andorrano estaba entre bastidores al corriente de mi conversación con su dependienta, pero ante mi sorpresa, no se presento. Supongo que el hecho de comprar sólo 4 onzas no justifica el esfuerzo de saludar a un forero, todo y que pedí cotización para tubos de maple y filarmonicas, y que incluso llevaba 2K euros en la cartera para comprar 4 tubos. La respuesta fue algo prepotente por parte de la dependienta, “el precio es el de la web, incluso para monster box”.
En conclusión. Precios sin competencia, trato correcto y profesional, pero no como para lanzar cohetes (como se desprende de los comentarios de algunos foreros).
Salut.


----------



## Vidar (16 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Hoy he ido a comprar unas onzas de plata con premium a la tienda de *el_andorrano*. Es curioso, he estado más de 15 años años trabajando a menos de 500 metros de su tienda y nunca había entrado, es más, desconocía de su existencia hasta que entré en el foro.
> El caso es que había concertado la compra via MP en este foro. Me personé en la tienda a la hora acordada y me atendió una señora. El trato fue correctísimo, y el precio muy ventajoso, sin embargo he de decir que me esperaba un trato algo más personalizado. Se que el tal andorrano estaba entre bastidores al corriente de mi conversación con su dependienta, pero ante mi sorpresa, no se presento. Supongo que el hecho de comprar sólo 4 onzas no justifica el esfuerzo de saludar a un forero, todo y que pedí cotización para tubos de maple y filarmonicas, y que incluso llevaba 2K euros en la cartera para comprar 4 tubos. La respuesta fue algo prepotente por parte de la dependienta, “el precio es el de la web, incluso para monster box”.
> En conclusión. Precios sin competencia, trato correcto y profesional, pero no como para lanzar cohetes (como se desprende de los comentarios de algunos foreros).
> Salut.



El andorrano es que es demasiado profesional, siempre de usted aunque te conozca de más veces de por teléfono o mail y manteniendo un trato estríctamente profesional, sin compadreos.

Prefiero esa seriedad que no la de "otros" y no quiero decir nombres.


----------



## yippi (16 Jun 2012)

Yo también fui ayer, primero me atendió, la señora y después el_andorrano, tenia un problema con la "visa" y muy amablemente me indicaron entidades donde poder sacar con tarjeta sin que me cobraran comisión.

Después con los metales, todo muy correcto y muy amable.

Es cierto que pudiera pecar de demasiado "serio", pero estamos en unos temas, en que demasiada confianza o compadreo, pudiera llevar a malas interpretaciones y/o confusiones.

Mi valoración, no es por su simpatía . . . es por su trato comercial y producto.

Saludos!


----------



## M_A_C (16 Jun 2012)

Trato pactado con *albayalde* via privado y realizado.
Soy nuevo en este mundillo y lógicamnt bastante desconfiado...
Y... *Muy bien todo*... consejos incluídos.
Espero hagamos algunos más.
*Un placer conocerle y TODO PERFECTO*.


----------



## yuriapc (17 Jun 2012)

Trato en mano con Chak4l, todo pefecto, un placer.


----------



## alvono (18 Jun 2012)

Compra a *necho*, todo correcto, buena comunicación y flexibilidad. El único _pero_ es que pensaba que enviaba desde España pero lo hace desde Alemania, tardando en llegar el paquete algo más de lo esperado.


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Hoy he ido a comprar unas onzas de plata con premium a la tienda de *el_andorrano*. Es curioso, he estado más de 15 años años trabajando a menos de 500 metros de su tienda y nunca había entrado, es más, desconocía de su existencia hasta que entré en el foro.
> El caso es que había concertado la compra via MP en este foro. Me personé en la tienda a la hora acordada y me atendió una señora. El trato fue correctísimo, y el precio muy ventajoso, sin embargo he de decir que me esperaba un trato algo más personalizado. Se que el tal andorrano estaba entre bastidores al corriente de mi conversación con su dependienta, pero ante mi sorpresa, no se presento. Supongo que el hecho de comprar sólo 4 onzas no justifica el esfuerzo de saludar a un forero, todo y que pedí cotización para tubos de maple y filarmonicas, y que incluso llevaba 2K euros en la cartera para comprar 4 tubos. La respuesta fue algo prepotente por parte de la dependienta, “el precio es el de la web, incluso para monster box”.
> En conclusión. Precios sin competencia, trato correcto y profesional, pero no como para lanzar cohetes (como se desprende de los comentarios de algunos foreros).
> Salut.



Buenos dias

Lamento si el trato no le parecio el correcto, la "dependienta" en realidad es la jefa, no es prepotencia, simplemente hay una lista de precios tanto para compra como para venta y los precios son esos. ( En muy pocas ocasiones hacemos descuentos) Como decia mi abuelo hay que tratar igual a ricos y pobres

En cuanto a que no se le saludo, tiene usted razon pero nos pillo en un momento en que estabamos elaborando el papeleo para realizar los envios y la cosa no estaba saliendo muy bien.

PD: Durante 35 años hemos estado en la acera de enfrente.

Un saludo


----------



## alvono (18 Jun 2012)

Aprovechando que está *el_andorrano* por aquí y que acabo de hablar con _la jefa_, comentaré mi experiencia tras dos compras realizadas:

La primera todo correcto, envío recibido en pocos días por "sorpresa" (en la web siempre sale el estado del pedido como pendiente y no te avisa cuando lo envían).

La segunda compra en cambio ha sido insatisfactoria. Quería tenerlo este fin de semana pasado y el lunes llamé a la tienda para ver si tenían monedas de plata en stock. Me dijo que llamara el martes por la tarde que habría terminado de hacer los envíos y sabría las que le quedaban. Así lo hice y pedí una cantidad de filarmónicas que le supuestamente quedaban en stock y me aseguró que las enviaría como tarde el jueves, con lo que al ser seur 24h las tendría para el fin de semana. Hoy seguían sin llegarme, llamo a la tienda para preguntar y la jefa me dice que aún no han sido enviadas, y que no hay ningún incumplimiento pq tienen 14 días para hacer la entrega. Por mi parte considero que sí hay incumplimiento y encima me he comido un sobrecoste de 0.70€ por moneda al precio que están hoy (que entiendo que el precio es el del momento de compra, pero si no me hubiera dicho que las tenía en stock no las habría comprado).


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Jun 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Aprovechando que está *el_andorrano* por aquí y que acabo de hablar con _la jefa_, comentaré mi experiencia tras dos compras realizadas:
> 
> La primera todo correcto, envío recibido en pocos días por "sorpresa" (en la web siempre sale el estado del pedido como pendiente y no te avisa cuando lo envían).
> 
> La segunda compra en cambio ha sido insatisfactoria. Quería tenerlo este fin de semana pasado y el lunes llamé a la tienda para ver si tenían monedas de plata en stock. Me dijo que llamara el martes por la tarde que habría terminado de hacer los envíos y sabría las que le quedaban. Así lo hice y pedí una cantidad de filarmónicas que le supuestamente quedaban en stock y me aseguró que las enviaría como tarde el jueves, con lo que al ser seur 24h las tendría para el fin de semana. Hoy seguían sin llegarme, llamo a la tienda para preguntar y la jefa me dice que aún no han sido enviadas, y que no hay ningún incumplimiento pq tienen 14 días para hacer la entrega. Por mi parte considero que sí hay incumplimiento y encima me he comido un sobrecoste de 0.70€ por moneda al precio que están hoy (que entiendo que el precio es el del momento de compra, pero si no me hubiera dicho que las tenía en stock no las habría comprado).




Buenos dias

No se si se le dijo que se le mandarian o no, no lo recuerdo.

Si nos llama por telefono y se le confirma el stock es en ese momento cuando tenemos. 

Si luego hace la compra online sin especificar que ha hablado con nosotros pues se nos hace imposible.

En cuanto a lo del sobrecoste, si tuviese unas plusvalias de 0.70 no creo ni que lo mencionara.

Un saludo y disculpe las molestias


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Jun 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> la "dependienta" en realidad es la jefa,



Lo siento, no puedo evitar hacer una pregunta indiscreta. Entenderé que no me conteste si no lo ve conveniente, perooo...

¿La jefa en plan "_mi esposa_" o la jefa en plan "_la andorrana_"?


----------



## alvono (18 Jun 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> No se si se le dijo que se le mandarian o no, no lo recuerdo.
> 
> ...



Quise hacer el pedido por tfno tras confirmarme el stock pero me indicaste que mejor lo hiciera a través de la web, lo cual hice nada más colgar, haciendo el pago esa misma tarde. Evidentemente si hubiera subido el precio no me quejaría de la "plusvalía", pero mi queja principal es por el incumplimiento del plazo de entrega acordado, que en mi caso me ha supuesto una molestia importante y no habría hecho el pedido de saber que no lo iba a recibir antes del fin de semana.


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Jun 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Quise hacer el pedido por tfno tras confirmarme el stock pero me indicaste que mejor lo hiciera a través de la web, lo cual hice nada más colgar, haciendo el pago esa misma tarde. Evidentemente si hubiera subido el precio no me quejaría de la "plusvalía", pero mi queja principal es por el incumplimiento del plazo de entrega acordado, que en mi caso me ha supuesto una molestia importante y no habría hecho el pedido de saber que no lo iba a recibir antes del fin de semana.



En ese caso, que es totalmente posible, tienes toda la razon.


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Jun 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo siento, no puedo evitar hacer una pregunta indiscreta. Entenderé que no me conteste si no lo ve conveniente, perooo...
> 
> ¿La jefa en plan "_mi esposa_" o la jefa en plan "_la andorrana_"?



Digamos que es la persona que mas tiempo lleva aqui, aunque se dedica mas a la joyeria y piedras preciosas.


----------



## Eldenegro (18 Jun 2012)

Transaccion con el forero Chak4l por correo.

Excelente comunicacion, un señor. Gracias por todo

Actualizo mi listado en el primer post del hilo


----------



## chak4l (18 Jun 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Transaccion con el forero Chak4l por correo.
> 
> Excelente comunicacion, un señor. Gracias por todo
> 
> Actualizo mi listado en el primer post del hilo



Igualmente gracias a ti eldenegro !!!!!!!!

Un placer


----------



## duval81 (22 Jun 2012)

Compra realizada en mano a *Atanor*.

Todo perfecto, espero volver a tratar con él.


----------



## Atanor (22 Jun 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Compra realizada en mano a *Atanor*.
> 
> Todo perfecto, espero volver a tratar con él.



Gracias. Fue un placer!


----------



## Crise (23 Jun 2012)

Venta realizada a El Andorrano y todo perfecto. Repetiría cuando fuese. Sólo añadir que no entiendo cómo decís que es un tipo tan serio...... está claro que es la primera impresión que da, pero el tránsito del ustedeo al tuteo fue brevísimo y hasta al cabo de unos minutos ya estábamos incluso bromeando. Me quedaron ganas de invitarle a un café y todo. No tardaré mucho en hacerle una compra...... seguro que la impresión será la misma.


----------



## Atanor (25 Jun 2012)

Venta realizada a distancia a Kid. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Kid (25 Jun 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Venta realizada a distancia a Kid. Todo perfecto.




Me ratifico en que la compra a Atanor ha sido perfecta y según lo acordado.
Muy recomendable.
Salut.


----------



## antorgon (26 Jun 2012)

Compra Realizada a Atanor.

Todo ha sido perfecto, muy rápido el envío y muy atento en todo momento.

Altamente recomendable.


----------



## Baraja (26 Jun 2012)

Compra realizada a Atanor.

Pago realizado el martes 19, envío el 20, recibido el 21. Todo perfecto. Muy rápido y satisfactorio.

Dos pandas de plata de 2009, uno de 2010 para la colección


----------



## Atanor (26 Jun 2012)

Gracias Antorgon, ha sido un placer.



antorgon dijo:


> Compra Realizada a Atanor.
> 
> Todo ha sido perfecto, muy rápido el envío y muy atento en todo momento.
> 
> Altamente recomendable.


----------



## Atanor (26 Jun 2012)

Gracias Baraja. Ha sido un placer. Disfrútalos!!!



Baraja dijo:


> Compra realizada a Atanor.
> 
> Pago realizado el martes 19, envío el 20, recibido el 21. Todo perfecto. Muy rápido y satisfactorio.
> 
> Dos pandas de plata de 2009, uno de 2010 para la colección


----------



## Depeche (26 Jun 2012)

Compra realizada en mano a El Andorrano, todo perfecto como siempre.
Un placer tratar con el.


----------



## Goomersindo (27 Jun 2012)

Compra realizada a Atanor.
Rápidas respuestas y envío perfecto.
Todo muy bien. Totalmente recomendable.
Espero repetir.


----------



## Atanor (27 Jun 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> Compra realizada a Atanor.
> Rápidas respuestas y envío perfecto.
> Todo muy bien. Totalmente recomendable.
> Espero repetir.



Gracias Goomersindo, ha sido un placer!!


----------



## Kid (29 Jun 2012)

Compra realizada a distancia a *necho*.
Ningún problema, rápido y máxima seriedad.
Pronto repetiré, recomendado.


----------



## GoldSilver (29 Jun 2012)

compra hecha y recibida con el andorrano, todo perfecto como siempre.


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (2 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con tonypower. Rapido y correcto.


----------



## Namreg (2 Jul 2012)

Trato a distancia con el Andorrano.
Todo perfecto.
SEUR un 11, no me lo pudieron entregar en el domicilio y me lo acercaron a la empresa. Im - presionante ;-)


----------



## Atanor (3 Jul 2012)

Compra realizada a Necho. Todo perfecto, como siempre.


----------



## GoldSilver (3 Jul 2012)

estoy interesado en realizar una compra a algún forero, veo que tenéis muy buena reputación, pero estoy un poco perdido.. que precios soléis poner por ejemplo en monedas tipo bullion? espero que podáis echarme un cable ya que nunca he tratado con particulares y no se bien como va la cosa. gracias


----------



## musu19 (3 Jul 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> estoy interesado en realizar una compra a algún forero, veo que tenéis muy buena reputación, pero estoy un poco perdido.. que precios soléis poner por ejemplo en monedas tipo bullion? espero que podáis echarme un cable ya que nunca he tratado con particulares y no se bien como va la cosa. gracias



pues justamente este: ES BIEN FACIL


----------



## JOPETA (3 Jul 2012)

Trato con Necho y como siempre perfecto, envio rápido, bien empaquetado, ect. Un 10...


----------



## taipan (4 Jul 2012)

Compra realizada a _hablando_en_plata_.
Perfecta comunicación, rápido y envío perfecto (muy bien empaquetado).
Espero repetir.
Muy recomendable.


----------



## Atanor (5 Jul 2012)

Compra realizada a El Andorrano. Todo perfecto.


----------



## Mochuelo (5 Jul 2012)

*Intercambios con foreros.*

Dejo constancia de un historial ,por ahora, excelente de intercambios entre foreros. 
Todos a distancia ( eso de ser isleño impide a veces de disfrutar un café o birra con conforeros).


Varias ocasiones con Monsterspeculator, todo un clásico y de total confianza. A quien quiero agradecer además su no siempre reconocida labor didáctica y dialéctica en pos de la cultura metalera.

También agradecer a
Andreu
El andorrano ( varias)
Gamusino30
Apeche2000
Necho

su seriedad y eficacia. repito ha sido un placer....
:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Matt88 (5 Jul 2012)

*Andorrano*

Compra online con el Andorrano.
Todo perfecto.
SEUR bien. Llamaron antes y me lo entregaron en otra dirección que les indiqué.


----------



## musu19 (6 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con *necho*. 
El embalaje perfecto
la comunicación de 10, es un vendedor/conforero muy recomendable


----------



## alvono (10 Jul 2012)

Compra en mano a *koala5* y todo perfecto.


----------



## elbruce (16 Jul 2012)

Trato en mano con chack4l, todo perfecto un 10. seguro volvemos a hacer negocio.


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (16 Jul 2012)

ooTrato en mano con arraez y almuerzo disfrutado que pago el gracias a que yo pague bien...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Jul 2012)

Venta realizada a CARTEROREAL y a SILVER99

Ambos en mano. Trato más que agradable y total confianza.

Sres, un placer.


----------



## rojiblanco (18 Jul 2012)

Trato a distancia con hablando_en_plata.
Todo perfecto, impecable, rápido, muy buena comunicación.
100% recomendable.


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con hablando_en_plata. Todo perfecto, embalaje óptimo, fotos, rápido. Un 11.


----------



## Chila (19 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con hablando_en_plata.
Pago mediante ingreso, envío por correo certificado.

100% recomendable. Un vendedor serio no, lo siguiente.

Muchas gracias, hablando_en_plata.


----------



## _san_martín_ (19 Jul 2012)

Recibido pedido de *Goldmaus*. Muy buen precio, envío rápido y buen empaquetado; además, comunicación extremadamente fluída.


----------



## Goldmaus (20 Jul 2012)

Gracias a _san_martin_ por su formalidad y seriedad para el trato y gracias, especialmente, por la confianza.


----------



## Goomersindo (24 Jul 2012)

Compra a distancia realizada a *Necho*.

Todo perfecto, un señor.
Respuestas rápidas y embalaje a prueba de balas.

Totalmente recomendable.

Repetiré.


----------



## els22 (24 Jul 2012)

Pedido realizado a Necho.
Muy atento en todo desde el primer momento por su parte.
Mis primeras onzas de plata (muy bonitas,soy novato en esto) pero no se porque esto de las onzas crea adicción,verdad?.
Lo dicho ,todo perfecto y gracias a Necho.Espero repetir pronto.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con *JAPILUSER* a distancia, serio y decidido. Todo un placer.


----------



## pislacho10 (26 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con necho. Todo perfecto, gran atención, rapidez, embalaje apropiado.. mil gracias. Hasta la próxima.


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con *hablando_en_plata*, todo perfecto: rapidez, embalaje, comunicación y precio. Matrícula de Honor.


----------



## Silver99 (28 Jul 2012)

Trato realizado con *Da Grappla Reloaded*, todo perfecto, excelente comunicación, muy serio y totalmente recomendable.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## elbruce (30 Jul 2012)

nuevo trato con chack4l, y de nuevo, todo perfecto. un placer. recomendable al 100%


----------



## chak4l (31 Jul 2012)

elbruce dijo:


> nuevo trato con chack4l, y de nuevo, todo perfecto. un placer. recomendable al 100%



Gracias elbruce!!!! Un placer igualmente.
Comprador recomendable 100%


----------



## yanpakal (31 Jul 2012)

He hecho un trato con hablando_en_plata, todo bien, buena comunicación, envío muy rápido, buen embalaje. 100% recomendado.


----------



## Kennedy (31 Jul 2012)

Transacción a distancia realizada con hablando_en_plata.
Un 10!

100% recomendable: rapidez, embalaje, comunicación y precio. 
Matrícula de Honor.


----------



## gugueta (1 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con hablando_en_plata, todo de lujo; buena comunicación, rapidez, bien embalado.
Todo perfecto, para repetir.


----------



## elbruce (1 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho, todo perfecto, buena atencion y envio rapido. un 10.


----------



## maragold (1 Ago 2012)

Trato a distancia con Necho.

Estupendo trato. Rapidez, envío perfecto, monedas en perfecto estado... se puede pedir más?

Saludos


----------



## roygbiv (1 Ago 2012)

Aquí otro satisfecho tras un trato realizado con *necho*.
Es el mejor vendedor que he visto en este foro y en todos mis años en eBay.


----------



## MONTAGU (3 Ago 2012)

Hola a todos

Pedido realizado a Necho.
Atentísimo desde el primer momento. Todo a ido a la perfección, recomendable al 100%, un auténtico lujo tratar con él.

Saludos


----------



## mabv1976 (4 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con "Hablando en Plata"

Magnífico trato y comunicación de principio a fin, preocupado de estar pendiente del paquete y llamando por si todo había llegado bien. Un embalaje magnífico por cierto 

Todo un lujo


----------



## mabv1976 (4 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho

Igual, magníficos trato y comunicación, además la paciencia que tuvo que tener explicándome detalles que por la falta de tiempo no pude leer en su anuncio, pendiente del envío (de Alemania pero muy rápido) y con un gran embalaje para preservar las monedas, a la espera del segundo 

Otro lujo de persona


----------



## Kid (4 Ago 2012)

Me reafirmo en los comentarios de los co-foreros. El trato realizado con *necho*, al igual que en ocasiones anteriores, ha sido excelente. Incluso el envío, merece un sobresaliente, pues en menos de una semana las tenía en mi poder (necho está en Alemania).
Ya estoy elaborando el siguiente pedido.
Salut.


----------



## Vidar (4 Ago 2012)

Toda la página de agradecimientos a *Necho*! La verdad es que se lo merece.

Yo estoy esperando un envío y todo ha sido amabilidad y colaboración por su parte ya que le he pedido cosas de numismática fuera de catálogo y no hubiera tenido por que atender mis locuras.

.


----------



## Don Plata (6 Ago 2012)

Mi primer trato en el foro. Trato hecho con albayalde y todo perfecto. un 10


----------



## Eddyydde (6 Ago 2012)

Buenas:

Trato hecho con inversionoro a distancia satisfactorio, rápido y formal. Ahora mismo tengo en marcha otro trato.

Salu2


----------



## Eddyydde (6 Ago 2012)

Buenas:

Trato realizado con Necho, simplemente perfecto. Nada se puede añadir al resto de comentarios que hay por aquí sobre este usuario.

Salu2


----------



## albayalde (6 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con Don Planta y todo correcto, un placer y hasta la proxima


----------



## Chila (7 Ago 2012)

Otro trato realizado con hablando_en_plata, y como siempre, excepcional.

Serio, honesto, cumplidor. 
Recomendable al 250%


----------



## t.toros (8 Ago 2012)

encuentro este hilo muy bueno, fantastico.
Solo un detalle: ¿ Alguien me podria decir como buscar la valoracion de un forrero en particular sin tener que consultar las 54 paginas del hilo?
Gracias de antemano
un saludo a todos y bravo por el foro en general.


----------



## pislacho10 (10 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con Atanor, envío rapidísimo, buen embalaje, agradable comunicación... Espero repetir, muchas gracias


----------



## elbruce (10 Ago 2012)

trato realizado con hablando_en_plata. Todo perfecto, sin duda volveremos a hacer negocios. muy recomendable.


----------



## Atanor (10 Ago 2012)

pislacho10 dijo:


> Trato realizado con Atanor, envío rapidísimo, buen embalaje, agradable comunicación... Espero repetir, muchas gracias



Gracias. Ha sido un placer.

Pago inmediato. Muy recomendable.


----------



## bric (10 Ago 2012)

t.toros dijo:


> encuentro este hilo muy bueno, fantastico.
> Solo un detalle: ¿ Alguien me podria decir como buscar la valoracion de un forrero en particular sin tener que consultar las 54 paginas del hilo?
> Gracias de antemano
> un saludo a todos y bravo por el foro en general.



Yo lo buscaría con Google poniendo lo siguiente en el buscador:

Nombre del forero "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros" (importante las comillas para delimitar la búsqueda a este hilo) site:burbuja.info

Por ejemplo, utilizaré el nick del último forero que ha comentado en este hilo, no he tratado con el, pero dado el caso no tendría dudas que es de fiar, mira los resultados:

Google


----------



## Eddyydde (10 Ago 2012)

t.toros dijo:


> encuentro este hilo muy bueno, fantastico.
> Solo un detalle: ¿ Alguien me podria decir como buscar la valoracion de un forrero en particular sin tener que consultar las 54 paginas del hilo?
> Gracias de antemano
> un saludo a todos y bravo por el foro en general.



Buenas:

Es muy facil, en la parte de arriba del hilo, debajo de donde indican en la página que estás, tienes un desplegable que dice "Buscar en tema". Introduces el nombre del forero y te sale todos los comentarios sobre él en ese hilo.

Salu2


----------



## bric (10 Ago 2012)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Es muy facil, en la parte de arriba del hilo, debajo de donde indican en la página que estás, tienes un desplegable que dice "Buscar en tema". Introduces el nombre del forero y te sale todos los comentarios sobre él en ese hilo.
> 
> Salu2



Ojo, que el buscador del foro no va muy "fino".


----------



## Nibble (11 Ago 2012)

Envío recibido de Goldmaus. Muy buena comunicación, envío rápido, excelentemente protegido.

Vendedor muy recomendado, ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## Atanor (13 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho. Todo correcto como siempre.


----------



## takipa (13 Ago 2012)

Corroboro lo expresado por todos los foreros con respecto a *Necho. Un diez, como siempre.*


----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con *Necho*, todo perfecto y rápido. Muy recomendable.


----------



## pislacho10 (14 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho. Todo perfecto como siempre. Muchas gracias.


----------



## gugueta (14 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con hablando en plata. Todo estupendo. Gracias.


----------



## Goldmaus (15 Ago 2012)

Nibble dijo:


> Envío recibido de Goldmaus. Muy buena comunicación, envío rápido, excelentemente protegido.
> 
> Vendedor muy recomendado, ¡muchas gracias!



Muchas gracias. Ha sido un placer.
El pago ha sido muy rápido y la comunicación también impecable.


----------



## Vidar (16 Ago 2012)

Trato perfecto con Necho, es un vendedor que está en todo y es muy atento, lo recomiendo.

.


----------



## JOPETA (16 Ago 2012)

Otra compra con Necho y como siempre un 10.


----------



## mk73 (16 Ago 2012)

trato realizado con hablando_en_plata; todo muy bien, rápido, buen embalaje y de confianza. Lo recomiendo por su seriedad y profesionalidad.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con *inversionoro*, todo perfecto, un 10.


----------



## Jalapa (18 Ago 2012)

Trato con *Necho*.
Impecable todo, el embalaje ... impresionante.

Absolutamente recomendable


----------



## nimind (20 Ago 2012)

Tenía pendiente un par de tratos hechos con Necho(1) y Goldmaus(2). Ambos perfectos y con todo tipo de facilidades.

En una de las ocasiones con Goldmaus, el cartero no dejó el aviso de correos y Goldamaus me avisó por email que el paquete estaba en la oficina de correos desde hace unos días.


----------



## Kid (21 Ago 2012)

Otra compra hecha a *Necho* totalmente satisfactoria.
Esta vez, además de monedas, he incluido material numismático.
Como siempre total seriedad, tanto en los plazos como en las calidades.
Y por supuesto la comunicación con él, de lo más exquisita.
Salut.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con chak4l. Todo perfecto; rapidez, comunicación, embalaje...
Muy recomendable.


----------



## musu19 (24 Ago 2012)

trato con *chak4l*. Impresionante bien embaladas. DE 10!

un placer


----------



## jjjval (25 Ago 2012)

Compra en mano a Olyestalkin. Todo muy bien.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ago 2012)

jjjval dijo:


> Compra en mano a Olyestalkin. Todo muy bien.



Gracias jjjval. Todo perfecto


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Ago 2012)

Compra en mano a miaavg. un 11


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Ago 2012)

nimind dijo:


> Tenía pendiente un par de tratos hechos con Necho(1) y Goldmaus(2). Ambos perfectos y con todo tipo de facilidades.
> 
> En una de las ocasiones con Goldmaus, el cartero no dejó el aviso de correos y Goldamaus me avisó por email que el paquete estaba en la oficina de correos desde hace unos días.



Gracias. Un placer también. Todo correcto.


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con* chak4l*, excelente, rápido y embalaje óptimo. Matrícula de Honor "Cum Laude"


----------



## chenan (28 Ago 2012)

Primer trato realizado con Necho. Excelente en todo.


----------



## janchy (28 Ago 2012)

Trato realizado con *Dekalogo10* . Impecable, embalaje inexpugnable.


----------



## el ganador (29 Ago 2012)

Compra a Necho: un fenómeno, rápido e impecable :


----------



## hablando_en_plata (30 Ago 2012)

Compra a *Mabv1976*

Un auténtico Señor. Compra realizada por encargo, sin pedir señal y fiándose de mi palabra.
Montones de correos y llamadas para confirmar el estado del envío.
Embalaje perfecto.
Completamente recomendable.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Ago 2012)

Intercambio con Necho.

Un placer.


----------



## Eddyydde (31 Ago 2012)

Segundo trato con Inversionoro, y al igual que la vez anterior, todo perfecto.

Salu2


----------



## pillabán (3 Sep 2012)

Ya sé que no descubro nada nuevo ... pero para que conste. 
Mi primer pedido a Necho y todo perfecto: comunicación, embalaje, monedas superrelucientes... a la altura de las otras referencias que aparecen aquí sobre él. Espero repetir pronto

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con *Necho*, como siempre perfecto: embalaje, rapidez y trato. Un placer.


----------



## mabv1976 (4 Sep 2012)

Trato con Necho

Acabo de abrir un envío que hizo Necho en verano mientras estaba de vacaciones, lo guardó mi hermano mientras. Una caja de monitor TFT para disimular (genial), un embalaje impecable, he comprado una serie de herramientas para conservar y observar mejor a las monedas que recomiendo y ... ¿como ha podido conservar toda la colección de Kokaburras que me ha enviado desde 1990 a 2012 sin un sólo arañazo y con el mismo brillo que una moneda nueva? como diría Bono.. It´s a Mistery to me...


----------



## mabv1976 (4 Sep 2012)

Tratos con El Andorrano, dos envíos grandes, muy rápidos e impecables, no entiendo algunas críticas. Serio y eficiente


----------



## mabv1976 (4 Sep 2012)

Dos pedidos a Coininvest

Es cierto que puede liar un poco el método que tienen, que me hizo llamarles y enterarme como pude con mi inglés de Parla. Llevas al carro las monedas y cuando crees que va a aparecer la forma de pago o un aviso en relación al mismo te das cuenta que has cursado el pedido (eso si, te avisan antes en Inglés). Luego te mandan un mail con la forma de pago. El envío impecable y todo en buen estado, lo mejor, un capricho en forma de onza de oro canadiense "Mountie" que nunca había visto, vino con el envoltorio original de la mint canadiense con cartón explicativo y todo.
Muy recomendable


----------



## pislacho10 (5 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho. Todo perfecto, muchas gracias.


----------



## taipan (5 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con mabv1976. Trato más que perfecto. 
Encargado un surtido variado de monedas y aceptado el encargo sin pedir señal ni nada.

Total contacto tanto por mail como por telefono. 

Hoy he recibido el pedido y antes de que yo pudiese mandar un mail confirmando la recepción ya estaba él llamando interesandose si habia recibido o no las monedas.... inmejorable.


----------



## Sauron1972 (6 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con tresbolillo. Cumplimiento, sencillez, fiabilidad, exactitud, buen estado de las monedas...ni una queja


----------



## heypericles (6 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con mabv1976, buen comprador, formal y puntual.


----------



## tresbolillo (6 Sep 2012)

trato con sauron1972 perfecto! perfecto organizador y facilita mucho el trato! 
100% recomendado! =)


----------



## Atanor (6 Sep 2012)

Compra realizada al forero Scouser 100% satisfactoria. 

Esta valoración es un poco especial ya que el forero Scouser se registró en el foro hace unos días y me contactó para ofrecerme una onza de las que tenía en mi lista de monedas que busco para completar colecciones. Al haberse registrado recientemente y no tener ni siquiera mensajes en el foro le indiqué que la única forma de aceptar el trato era que me enviara la moneda y si todo era conforme le enviaría el pago.

Así lo hicimos y hoy me ha llegado la moneda en perfecto estado.


----------



## BaNGo (6 Sep 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Compra realizada al forero Scouser 100% satisfactoria.
> Esta valoración es un poco especial ya que el forero Scouser se registró en el foro hace unos días y me contactó para ofrecerme una onza de las que tenía en mi lista de monedas que busco para completar colecciones. Al haberse registrado recientemente y no tener ni siquiera mensajes en el foro le indiqué que la única forma de aceptar el trato era que me enviara la moneda y si todo era conforme le enviaría el pago.
> Así lo hicimos y hoy me ha llegado la moneda en perfecto estado.



Y ahora le pagarás, ¿no?


----------



## mabv1976 (7 Sep 2012)

Compra realizada en mano a heypericles, trato serio y formal, las monedas en perfecto estado, muy buena comunicación. Así da gusto


----------



## mabv1976 (7 Sep 2012)

Compra en mano a kboom

Otro trato muy correcto, el pedido se corresponde perfectamente a lo ofrecido, excelente comunicación y eso que vivimos en ciudades diferentes. Mucha cordialidad, hasta se preocupaba que podía pagarle de más por error. Gran tío


----------



## mabv1976 (7 Sep 2012)

Primeras experiencias como vendedor a "Hablando en Plata" y "Taipan"

Las pongo juntas porque han sido igual de satisfactorias, gran comunicación, pago inmediato de las monedas sin pedir foto ni prueba alguna de las mismas. Con gente así monto un negocio mañana mismo


----------



## Atanor (7 Sep 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Compra a distancia a Atanor: *la honestidad en persona*. Gracias



Gracias miaavg. Ha sido un placer. Forero muy recomendable y pago súper rapido.


----------



## Uriel (7 Sep 2012)

Compra a distancia al forero Necho.Como siempre todo perfecto, gracias.


----------



## Scouser (7 Sep 2012)

Primera experiencia mía como vendedor.
Operación realizada con Atanor. 100% satifactorio. Todo perfecto
Así es un placer.


----------



## Goomersindo (7 Sep 2012)

Nuevo pedido realizado a *Necho* y de nuevo todo perfecto.
Fluida comunicación, embalaje inexpugnable y monedas en perfecto estado.


----------



## BaNGo (7 Sep 2012)

Compra en mano realizada con hablando_en_plata. Todo perfecto. Amable y eficiente.
Espero poder repetir.


----------



## mabv1976 (9 Sep 2012)

Compra a Bango

Ha sido un placer el trato, ofreciendo facilidades en todo momento

Serio y honesto, muy buen vendedor


----------



## BaNGo (9 Sep 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Compra a Bango.
> Ha sido un placer el trato, ofreciendo facilidades en todo momento
> Serio y honesto, muy buen vendedor




En mi primera venta he tenido la suerte de encontrarme con mabv1976.
El trato ha sido ágil y facilísimo.
Un placer y espero seguir en contacto.


----------



## Gusman (9 Sep 2012)

Trato hecho con chak4l en mano. 100% de fiar. Amable en el trato y paciente con los imprevistos. Gracias.


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con *Goldmaus*, todo perfecto, muy recomendable


----------



## caballero templario (11 Sep 2012)

Pedido realizado a necho. Todo perfecto. 100% recomendable.


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con *Goldamus*, todo perfecto, muy recomendable



Gracias también a j.w.pepper por la seriedad para cerrar el trato.


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Sep 2012)

Trato a distancia con *j.w.pepper*. Todo perfecto. Gracias y hasta la próxima


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con *Olestalkyn*, muy recomendable, gran embalaje y buena variedad de monedas.


----------



## mabv1976 (13 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado en mano con Muchomiedo, persona muy seria y fomal, vino a mi oficina en persona desde otra ciudad y me advirtió de algunos defectillos de alguna moneda

Vendedor muy recomendable


----------



## elbruce (13 Sep 2012)

Nuevo trato realizado con Necho, y nuevamente todo perfecto. vendedor muy recomendable.


----------



## Scouser (14 Sep 2012)

Trato cerrado con Miaavg
Un placer
Comunicación fluida en todo momento
Espero poder repetir


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Sep 2012)

Trato cerrado con *Chila*. Todo perfecto. Hasta la próxima. Gracias


----------



## Chila (14 Sep 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Trato cerrado con *Chila*. Todo perfecto. Hasta la próxima. Gracias



La satisfacción es mutua.
Buen vendedor, serio, de palabra, paquete muy cuidado.


----------



## JOPETA (14 Sep 2012)

Otro trato con Necho y como siempre perfecto. Está más pendiente de que reciba el paquete que yo. Impresionante.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (18 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho.

Excelente en todo, un placer.


----------



## Atanor (19 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho y todo perfecto como siempre.


----------



## muchomiedo (20 Sep 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con Muchomiedo, persona muy seria y fomal, vino a mi oficina en persona desde otra ciudad y me advirtió de algunos defectillos de alguna moneda
> 
> Vendedor muy recomendable



El trato con mabv1976 plenamente satisfactorio.

Comprador de confianza.


----------



## seerkan (20 Sep 2012)

Nuevo trato en mano con Chak4l, todo perfecto. Repetire.


----------



## Bullionista (20 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado a distancia con Scouser.
Muy buena comunicación, persona seria y fiable, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## jumiga (20 Sep 2012)

*Compra a Necho.*

He recibido en menos de una semana el pedido a Necho, Perfecto, rapido correos con los distintos pasos, correos con enlaces a empresa de transporte Todo perfecto.

Saludos Necho


----------



## Baalbek (21 Sep 2012)

Buenos días, muy buena valoración para mi primer pedido realizado con Necho, a destacar la buena comunicación y la llegada del envío dentro de los plazos.
Saludos


----------



## rojiblanco (21 Sep 2012)

Trato realizado en mano con Olestalkyn, todo perfecto, recomendable 100%.


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Sep 2012)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Trato realizado en mano con Olestalkyn, todo perfecto, recomendable 100%.



El placer es mío rojiblanco :Aplauso:


----------



## mabv1976 (23 Sep 2012)

Trato en mano con "Hablando en Plata", como siempre un placer, serio y tras varios tratos, uno de mis vendedores de confianza


----------



## mabv1976 (23 Sep 2012)

Otro trato en mano con Kboom, vendedor honesto y serio, otra persona de confianza


----------



## mabv1976 (23 Sep 2012)

Trato en mano con mosquin1, no doy detalles por preferencia suya, sólo puedo decir que un trato más que correcto, muy recomendable


----------



## mosquin1 (24 Sep 2012)

El placer ha sido mutuo,gracias por el respeto sobre mi solicitud de discrecion y hasta la proxima.


----------



## Eddyydde (24 Sep 2012)

Buenas:

Pedido realizado a Andorrano y todo correcto.

Han mejorado desde la última vez que trate con ellos, te envían un correo confirmando la recepción del pago y otro cuando sale el material de sus instalaciones.

Salu2


----------



## Scouser (24 Sep 2012)

Trato a distancia con Bullionista.
Todo perfecto
Muy recomendado


----------



## seerkan (24 Sep 2012)

Trato a distancia con Depeche perfecto, muy atento y comunicativo.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2012)

Trato con seerkan a distancia, todo perfecto,rapídisimo en el pago,y muy atento. Muy recomendado.


----------



## el ganador (26 Sep 2012)

Pedido realizado a Goldmaus y sólo puedo decir que es un tío legal. 
El pedido se retrasó un poco y, aunque la plata subió bastante de mientras, fue honesto y cumplió su palabra de respetar el pedido ya pagado. 
El envío perfectamente, y los tubos precintados.


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Sep 2012)

el ganador dijo:


> Pedido realizado a Goldmaus y sólo puedo decir que es un tío legal.
> El pedido se retrasó un poco y, aunque la plata subió bastante de mientras, fue honesto y cumplió su palabra de respetar el pedido ya pagado.
> El envío perfectamente, y los tubos precintados.



Muchas gracias ganador. Ha sido un placer y nuevamente gracias por la confianza, la paciencia y la formalidad para el trato.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2012)

trato con NECHO PERFECTO, SEGUIRE COMPRENDOLE.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (26 Sep 2012)

Compre a Necho, hace a bastante tiempo, pero no me había pasado por el hilo. Trato muy bueno (información suministrada, mantenimiento del precio, tiempo de envio y embalaje)


----------



## elbruce (27 Sep 2012)

Nuevo trato con Chak4l, y nuevamente todo perfecto. repetire seguro.


----------



## pep007 (27 Sep 2012)

Ha sido un placer conocer y hacer trato con chak4l, santa paciencia con la T4.
Este mes tambien todo perfecto, como siempre, con el andorrano, parecia apuradillo con el ultimo subidon, poneros a la cola.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2012)

Otro trato realizado con chak4l y como siempre perfecto en atención, rapidez, comunicación...
Muy recomendable.


----------



## elter (4 Oct 2012)

Compra realizada a Necho y como se leia en sus valoraciones:todo perfecto.


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho: excelente, rápido, muy buen embalaje, las monedas inmaculadas, un 10.


----------



## sprinser (6 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con *mabv1976* :
10 sobre 10.
Buena comunicación.
Un gusto hacer negocios.


----------



## ACTIVIDADESCULTURALES TV (6 Oct 2012)

Nuevo trato perfecto con Necho, un placer


----------



## seerkan (7 Oct 2012)

Trato en persona con bullish consensus, todo perfecto. Muy recomendable.


----------



## mabv1976 (8 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con Sprinser, muy serio y formal, todo perfecto, persona de confianza


----------



## chak4l (8 Oct 2012)

trato en mano con Jaws.
Recomendable 100 %


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con Alvono, todo un placer serio y con gusto. Recomendable 100*100


----------



## alvono (9 Oct 2012)

Trato con TONIMONTANA, perfecto!


----------



## Bullionista (9 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado a distancia con Apeche2000; todo perfecto, persona seria,
100% recomendable.


----------



## Scouser (10 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con Apeche
Todo perfecto


----------



## apeche2000 (10 Oct 2012)

*Bullionista*

Trato a distancia con Bullionista, todo perfecto. Recomendable


----------



## apeche2000 (10 Oct 2012)

*Scouser*

Trato a distancia con Scouser, todo bien, recomendable.


----------



## elbruce (10 Oct 2012)

Nuevo trato con Necho, todo perfecto, envio rapido y perfecto embalaje. Repetire


----------



## Gallina (12 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con *Necho*

Me sumo a las múltiples valoraciones positivas escritas por los foreros que han tratado con él: rápido, comunicación excelente, monedas impecables y embalaje sólido y cuidado.

Saludos.
:cook:


----------



## pislacho10 (12 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho. Muy recomendable, trato cordial, embalaje cuidado y seguridad total, este señor es uno de los grandes. Muchas gracias necho y hasta la próxima.


----------



## carlosmartinez (13 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho. Buena comunicación, rápido en el envío y todo en perfecto estado. Un placer.


----------



## 1oz (15 Oct 2012)

Trato cerrado con NECHO.

*Excepcional. *

Te contesta a todo lo que le preguntas y si se lo pides hasta te aconseja.

Muchas gracias,Necho


----------



## quaver (15 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con Mk73.

Muy buena comunicación, envío muy cuidadoso, y material en perfecto estado.

Más que recomendado.


----------



## Angelillo23 (16 Oct 2012)

trato realizado con *chak4l* y todo perfecto, bien embalado y rapido.

Asi da gusto comprar!


----------



## Chila (17 Oct 2012)

Compra a distancia realizada a Bender Rodríguez.
Trato fluido, envío rápido, material impecable, paquete perfecto.

Vamos, muy recomendable.


----------



## BaNGo (17 Oct 2012)

Segunda compra en mano realizada a Hablando_en_Plata y como la primera, fenomenal.
Muy recomendable.


----------



## C64_MadMax (17 Oct 2012)

Primer trato con Necho. Como es norma vistos los mensajes del foro, todo perfecto. 10 días desde la consulta hasta el paquete - perfecto - en casa. Un placer trabajar así. Muy recomendable.


----------



## mabv1976 (17 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con adrian2408, muy serio y formal, gran embalaje, muy buen vendedor


----------



## Scouser (17 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con Chak4l
Todo perfecto
Muy recomendable


----------



## Comtat_Gran (18 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho: una maravilla


----------



## musu19 (18 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con *chak4l*.... creo que no volveré a comprarle nada, he tenido que bajar la bolsa de basura llena papel de burbuja y embalaje. Venia totalmente embalado, muy bien embalado, muy bien protegido... vamos genial del todo!


*chak4l *eres un Crack.... *de 10*


----------



## Baalbek (18 Oct 2012)

Compra satisfactoria realizada a hablando_en_plata, serio, confiable, muy buena comunicación. Muy recomendable


----------



## yuriapc (19 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con Atanor, embalaje, informacion y comunicacion excelentes. 

Altamente recomendable. Asi da gusto.


----------



## Atanor (19 Oct 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Atanor, embalaje, informacion y comunicacion excelentes.
> 
> Altamente recomendable. Asi da gusto.



Gracias. Ha sido un placer!!!


----------



## el ganador (19 Oct 2012)

trato con chak4l , todo OK. y muy, muy rápido.-


----------



## Scouser (22 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con Necho
Todo perfecto


----------



## carlosmartinez (23 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con chak4l, rápido y mercancía bien protegida y en buenas condiciones. Lo recomiendo.


----------



## Ecos (23 Oct 2012)

Primer trato con bric. Todo muy fluído. Formalidad. Todo OK. Muy recomendable.


----------



## mabv1976 (23 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con TorNO 

Magnífica comunicación, serio formal y un embalaje que voy a usar para protegerme de las ostias de los antidisturbios si voy al congreso 

Gran vendedor


----------



## padrino (23 Oct 2012)

Compra de onzas de plata a Necho, todo conforme, fluidez en el trato,envío correcto, embalaje estupendo, en fin, que todo bien vaya!


----------



## takipa (23 Oct 2012)

*Necho*

Gran profesional en sus consejos, su oferta, su manera de "reprecintar" los envíos. Busca lo que no tiene, te da presupuestos sin compromiso, espera pacientemente a que te decidas. Que mas se puede pedir. Es todo un señor.
Gracias Necho


----------



## bric (24 Oct 2012)

Ecos dijo:


> Primer trato con bric. Todo muy fluído. Formalidad. Todo OK. Muy recomendable.



Igualmente.

Además ha sido mi primer trato "a distancia / en mano" a la vez


----------



## TorNO (24 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con KID, muy bien, envío perfectamente protegido.

Quedo esperando nuevas oportunidades para hacer tratos con él.


----------



## Kid (24 Oct 2012)

Mi valoración sobre el intercambio realizado con *TorNO* es igualmente positiva.
Ningún tipo de incidencia y todo según lo acordado.
Nos entendimos perfectamente y volveré a hacer tratos con él si surge la oportunidad.



TorNO dijo:


> Trato a distancia con KID, muy bien, envío perfectamente protegido.
> 
> Quedo esperando nuevas oportunidades para hacer tratos con él.


----------



## Xandros (24 Oct 2012)

Compra realizada a *Necho*.

Tan bien como siempre. Paquete perfectamente embalado y recibido sin ningún problema. Las monedas todas como tocan.

De nuevo, un placer tratar con él.

Gracias.


----------



## TorNO (24 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia realizado con *mabv1976* sin ningún tipo de incidencia, cumple lo que dice y en los tiempos acordados. Todo PERFECTO.

Si se presenta la oportunidad, volveré a hacer tratos con él sin ninguna duda.



mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con TorNO
> 
> Magnífica comunicación, serio formal y un embalaje que voy a usar para protegerme de las ostias de los antidisturbios si voy al congreso
> 
> Gran vendedor


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Oct 2012)

Transacción con Chak4l
Todo perfecto, rápido bien embalado y el material 10/10

Y ademas el trato muy agradable


----------



## Visrul (24 Oct 2012)

Trato realizado con Necho.

Todo perfecto, el envío muy bien embalado, respuesta a consultas sobre la marcha y además se molestó en buscarme una moneda que no encontraba en otros sitios y me la consiguió.

El trato muy agradable

Muy recomendable


----------



## mabv1976 (25 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con Goldmaus

Gran persona, sincero y honesto, además de tener mucha paciencia con mis chorradas modificando los encargos para que se ajusten a cada historia nueva que pedía y pagar menos de gastos de envío. 
El envío perfecto, por DHL, magníficamente embalado y asegurado, si un paquete tiene un valor asegurado menor al del pedido te advierte por si deseas subir el mismo.

De lo mejor, hasta me envió un boli


----------



## gugueta (25 Oct 2012)

Trato con hablando en plata, todo estupendo. Rápido, bien embalado y con las condiciones de entrega que le pedí. Gracias.


----------



## Kid (25 Oct 2012)

Otra compra a distancia realizada a *Necho*, tanto de onzas de plata de colección, como de material numismático.
Como siempre todo perfecto. Total seguridad y confianza en la transacción.
Muy recomendable.
Salut.


----------



## bullish consensus (25 Oct 2012)

trato con Chak4l, todo bien, el material bien embalado y el trato agradable. rápido y sencillo. muy recomendable.


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Oct 2012)

Gracias a ti mabv,
ha sido un gusto tratar con alguien tan formal para hacer negocios.

Cordialmente,





mabv1976 dijo:


> Trato a distancia con Goldmaus
> 
> Gran persona, sincero y honesto, además de tener mucha paciencia con mis chorradas modificando los encargos para que se ajusten a cada historia nueva que pedía y pagar menos de gastos de envío.
> El envío perfecto, por DHL, magníficamente embalado y asegurado, si un paquete tiene un valor asegurado menor al del pedido te advierte por si deseas subir el mismo.
> ...


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (27 Oct 2012)

Trato con TorNO perfecto, muy comunicativo, rápido y formal. Un forero de confianza. Muy recomendable. Saludos.


----------



## Asdasd (29 Oct 2012)

Trato cerrado en mano con *chak4l*. Formal y 100% recomendable. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Joseplatico (31 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con *Necho*. Todo bien y rápido.


----------



## TorNO (31 Oct 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Trato con TorNO perfecto, muy comunicativo, rápido y formal. Un forero de confianza. Muy recomendable. Saludos.



Igualmente con *Bender*, trato a distancia realizado sin ningún tipo de incidencia, cumple lo que dice y en los tiempos acordados. Todo PERFECTO.

Si se presenta la oportunidad, volveré a hacer tratos con él sin ninguna duda.


----------



## averapaz (31 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia realizado con *chak4l*

Todo perfecto y es más... paso a explicar una incidencia que habla muy bien de este vendedor. Yo eché las cuentas del monto total a pagar equivocándome a su favor. Pues chak4l en vez de no decir nada me avisó de mi error. 

Un 10 sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## elbruce (31 Oct 2012)

nuevo trato realizado con chak4l, y de nuevo todo perfecto, recomendable 100%,


----------



## Scouser (31 Oct 2012)

Trato a distancia con *Chak4l*
Excelente. Muy recomendado.


----------



## Ircapo (31 Oct 2012)

Compro lingotes de 1 KG de plata 999


----------



## rojiblanco (1 Nov 2012)

Trato realizado con chak4l, un 10 como siempre.


----------



## elter (2 Nov 2012)

Trato con Atanorerfecto y rápido...como esperaba


----------



## Atanor (2 Nov 2012)

elter dijo:


> Trato con Atanorerfecto y rápido...como esperaba




Gracias, ha sido un placer.


----------



## elter (2 Nov 2012)

Trato con Chila,
muy atento a la recogida del envio,que ha tardado en llegar,
pero,eso sí,todo muy bien "embaladito" y ....perfecto.


----------



## Angelillo23 (2 Nov 2012)

otra compra hecha a *chack4l* y perfecto, como siempre.

Todo bien embalado, envío rápido y una comunicación perfecta!


----------



## modderx (6 Nov 2012)

Trato con chack4l excelente, envío rápido y todo perfecto


----------



## modderx (6 Nov 2012)

También he cerrado un trato con Bender y excelente todo también, muy atento, comunicativo y espero realizar alguna compra más


----------



## mk73 (8 Nov 2012)

Compreda a Chak4l, os dejo por puntos mi valoración detallada:

La comunicación, muy buena. Además no escatima en detalles como mandar fotos o responder dudas.

El envio muy rápido. 

Embalaje, muy bien.

Las monedas perfectas.

Mi opinión, un vendedor serio y con buenos precios. Muy recomendable.


----------



## amar35 (8 Nov 2012)

Le he hecho una compra a Chak4L , todo correcto,embalaje muy cuidado,rapidez en el envio y un trato perfecto,vendedor muy recomendable.
Seguro que repetiré . . .


----------



## chak4l (8 Nov 2012)

trato realizado con amar35

Muy buena comunicacion, rapidez en el trato, forero muy recomendable para hacer transacciones.


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Nov 2012)

Trato realizado con Atanor, todo perfecto, rápido, buena comunicación y excelente embalaje.


----------



## Atanor (8 Nov 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Trato realizado con Atanor, todo perfecto, rápido, buena comunicación y excelente embalaje.



Gracias, ha sido un placer.


----------



## interamiun (8 Nov 2012)

Dos pedidos a el Andorrano, todo Perfecto.


----------



## elbruce (8 Nov 2012)

Trato con chack4l, todo perfecto,


----------



## Kennedy (9 Nov 2012)

Compra-venta a distancia con *Chila*.

Todo rápido y perfecto.

Un 10.


----------



## Chila (9 Nov 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Compra-venta a distancia con *Chila*.
> 
> Todo rápido y perfecto.
> 
> Un 10.



Lo mismo digo.
Ha sido un placer.


----------



## Chila (9 Nov 2012)

elter dijo:


> Trato con Chila,
> muy atento a la recogida del envio,*que ha tardado en llegar,*
> pero,eso sí,todo muy bien "embaladito" y ....perfecto.



Los amigos de Correos...

Buen comprador Elter, serio y fiable.
Así da gusto.


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Nov 2012)

Trato a distancia con elquenuncahacenada. 
Todo perfecto, comprador de palabra, pagó rapido


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (9 Nov 2012)

modderx dijo:


> También he cerrado un trato con Bender y excelente todo también, muy atento, comunicativo y espero realizar alguna compra más



Excelente el trato con modderx. Tenemos en el foro un nuevo pompero muy recomendable. Un placer.


----------

